# جرأة شـــاب (للرجال فقط ) ..!



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 يناير 2015)

*الموضوع ده رجالي
يعني الرجاله هتتسئل
والستات هتستفرج:smil12:
وطبعا ممكن  تشمري وتعلقي لو في اجابة معجبتكيش:a82:

عايزة اسئلهم شوية اسئله في الصميم
عايزة اشوف تفكيرهم ازاي من خلال الاسئله دي:new2:

الاول عايزة كل شبشوب
هستضيفه عشان يجاوب عالاسئله
يقول
"والله العظيم هاقول الحق ":spor24:

ويلا عشان مابحبش الرغي
هابتدي بلاسئله

*
* *- بتكلم بنات ع النت ولا لا؟

*- وايه حدود علاقتك بيهم؟

*ويا ترى طلبت تشوف صورة بنت قبل كده على النت ؟

*ايه وجهه نظرك في البنات اللي بتكلم ع النت؟

* هل حبيت او اعجبت ببنت من ع النت ؟

*-وترضي ان اختك تكلم ولاد ع النت ولا  لا؟ وليه؟

 *رد فعلك لو لقيت اختك بتكلم ولد ع النت ؟ وليه؟

* وترضي ان اختك تحب واحد من ع النت ؟ وليه؟

*وهل ترضى اختك توري صورتها لولد على النت كصداقة محترمة ؟

*تفتكر لية البنت لما بتكلم الولد على النت بتعتبره زى اخواها لكن هو بيفرق بينها وبين اخته ؟

*امتي تقول ع البنت انها مش محترمه؟

*ولما تشوف بنت لابسها محترم وماشية في الشارع في حالها واتعاكست هل هتدخل ولا هتقول وانا مالي ؟

* اتسليت بكام بنت قبل كدة يعنى قلتلها بحبك وانت مكنش بتحبها كنت بتضيع وقت؟؟؟

* لو انت روميو تختار مين تبقى جوليت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

*** ازاى تقدر تحكم على بنت هنا في المنتدي انها محترمه ولا ؟؟


وكفايه عليكم كده بقا:t33:

واستنوني مع اول حد هيدبس:yahoo:

*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 يناير 2015)

*وطبعا بما اننا عاملين موضوع تدبيسي
يبقا لازم يكون اول المتدبسين هو السوسة





ايوة هو ده
عيــــــــاد 

يلا عيش ياريس : )
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 يناير 2015)

*اشطة دى الفرجة هتبقى للركب 
حاجزة صف اووول للفرجة اول بلكووون 
موضوع جامد طحن ابيبى 
جيت اقيمك منفعش 
يبقالك عندى تقييم 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 يناير 2015)

وانا حاجز اول نعش لما اجي من الامتحان وربنا عالمفتري


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 يناير 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *اشطة دى الفرجة هتبقى للركب
> حاجزة صف اووول للفرجة اول بلكووون
> موضوع جامد طحن ابيبى
> جيت اقيمك منفعش
> ...


*عارفاكي تموتي في المصايب يابيبي:t33:
يابنتي وجودك في التوبيك اكبر تقييم له وليا اصلا:smil12:
*​


!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> وانا حاجز اول نعش لما اجي من الامتحان وربنا عالمفتري


*ههههههههههه 
يابني امتحان ايه فكك منه
وخليك في الامتحان ده اهم:yahoo:

ماشي عياد مستنيينك
ربنا معاك 
ويارب تنجحح ياتتح:t33:
*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 يناير 2015)

شبشوب دي تصغير "شبشب" يا أختاه .!!

يبدو إني أول شبشوب تم شبشبته هُنا..


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 يناير 2015)

بس الأسئله طبعاً ولا حسآب الآخره..لكن جريئه وحلوه.وانا مليش مكان.


----------



## soul & life (12 يناير 2015)

متااابعة احجزولى مكان فى اوقات البريك اكيد هاجى اتفرج


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 يناير 2015)

*الموضوع ده رجالي
مقاس كام وهل هو بنص ولا برباط :smile02
 
يعني الرجاله هتتسئل
والستات هتستفرج:smil12:
وطبعا ممكن  تشمري وتعلقي لو في اجابة معجبتكيش:a82:

هي تشمر وتعلق عالطبيخ ده اخركم حضرتك  ال تعلق عليا ال 

عايزة اسئلهم شوية اسئله في الصميم
عايزة اشوف تفكيرهم ازاي من خلال الاسئله دي:new2:

*
*هيكون تفكيرنا ازاي يعني 
سو طبعاً هههه

 الاول عايزة كل شبشوب
هستضيفه عشان يجاوب عالاسئله
يقول
"والله العظيم هاقول الحق ":spor24:
*
*يمين طلاج بالتساعه لجول الحج 

 ويلا عشان مابحبش الرغي
هابتدي بلاسئله

*
* *- بتكلم بنات ع النت ولا لا؟
**
يس
 
*- وايه حدود علاقتك بيهم؟
**
كلهم زي جنابك " اخواتي " 
الا واحده :08:

  *ويا ترى طلبت تشوف صورة بنت قبل كده على النت ؟

**في الواقع بقي موضوع الصوره ده 
معايا انا بالذات مختلف لاني بيتعرض عليا مش بطلب يتبعتلي صور لن كده كده بيتطلب من اظبت صور ويتعملي تصميمات 
الا عضوه واحده بطلت تدخل من فتره هي مش مصريه 
في موقف سيم ما بينا 
اول ما اكلمها اقولها مش هتبعتي صورتك بقي 
تقعد تضحك

** 
*ايه وجهه نظرك في البنات اللي بتكلم ع النت؟

*
*هتكلم علي اللي بيكلموني 

بجد كلهم محترمين لان اللي بشك انها كده ولا كده ببعد عنها وش  
 
* هل حبيت او اعجبت ببنت من ع النت ؟
*
*حصل
 
*-وترضي ان اختك تكلم ولاد ع النت ولا  لا؟ وليه؟
**
علي حسب لو بتكلم ولد محترم ودماغه زي دماغي مش 
مجرد " موزه عالفيس " معنديش مانع 
مع شويه رقابه مني 
ومش همانع ولا اوعل لو لقيت رقابه من طرف اي بنت بكلمها هي هي 
 
 *رد فعلك لو لقيت اختك بتكلم ولد ع النت ؟ وليه؟

*
*نفس الاجابه اللي فوق علي حسب الشاب
 
* وترضي ان اختك تحب واحد من ع النت ؟ وليه؟
**
بعيداً عن ان اخواتي التلاته متجوزين وملهمش معرفه ولا علاقه اصلا بالنت رغم صغر سنهم مش كبار اوي يعني 

بس ارجع واقولك لو الولد محترم وناوي علي جد مش لعب ليه لا  

*وهل ترضى اختك توري صورتها لولد على النت كصداقة محترمة ؟

**ليها معايير حضرتك 
مش وريني صورتك طب خد اهه كده مرضاش طبعا 
بس لو صوره منشوره علي العام في الفيس طبيعي الكل هيشوفها 
**
 
*تفتكر لية البنت لما بتكلم الولد على النت بتعتبره زى اخواها لكن هو بيفرق بينها وبين اخته ؟
*
*عن نفسي بعرف افرق اوي 

 *امتي تقول ع البنت انها مش محترمه؟
**
الاسلوب وطريقه الكلام بتبان 

 
*ولما تشوف بنت لابسها محترم وماشية في الشارع في حالها واتعاكست هل هتدخل ولا هتقول وانا مالي ؟

*
*مال ده ومال النت " ما علينا "
هتدخل لو صرخت او حصل خناقه بينهم 
 
* اتسليت بكام بنت قبل كدة يعنى قلتلها بحبك وانت مكنش بتحبها كنت بتضيع وقت؟؟؟
*
*أخرسي ههههه
 " لست انا " 
 
* لو انت روميو تختار مين تبقى جوليت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*
*ام العيال المستقبليه اكيد  
 
*** ازاى تقدر تحكم على بنت هنا في المنتدي انها محترمه ولا ؟؟
*
*الاسلوب والعشره  " لانه عالم افتراضي "
يعني عندك انتي ورورو 
بجد مش محترمين 

















.




بس
انتوا قمه في الاحترام :gy0000:
 
وكفايه عليكم كده بقا:t33:

واستنوني مع اول حد هيدبس:yahoo:

*​*أخيرا خلصت منيها *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 يناير 2015)

*اجابة دبلوماسية 
وانا اللى جايبة الفشار وداخلة اتفرج بقى 
ومحضرة نفسى 
يا خسااارة يلا تتعوض مع الشبشوب الجاى *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 يناير 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *اجابة دبلوماسية
> وانا اللى جايبة الفشار وداخلة اتفرج بقى
> ومحضرة نفسى
> يا خسااارة يلا تتعوض مع الشبشوب الجاى *​


*ما بلاش شبشوب دي 
محسساني اني باتا :gun:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 يناير 2015)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *ما بلاش شبشوب دي
> محسساني اني باتا :gun:
> *​


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
النبى حلوة شبشوب دى عجبانى :vava:*​


----------



## soso a (12 يناير 2015)

اوعواااا بقى 
بتول حين تتكلم 

وحشيتنى مواضيعك 

متاااااابعه


----------



## oesi no (12 يناير 2015)

*متعملوش حسابي فى الموضوع المهبب ده 

*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 يناير 2015)

oesi no قال:


> *متعملوش حسابي فى الموضوع المهبب ده
> 
> *​


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ده انا هسلط عليك لولو 
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (12 يناير 2015)

حلوة شبشوب عجبتني :smile02:smile02


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 يناير 2015)

*ده واضح ان في اقبال علي اللقب 
 ما بلاش بدل ما انزلكم بكل منتجات اميجو واديدس وبومه 
ها بووومه انا حذرت *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 يناير 2015)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *ده واضح ان في اقبال علي اللقب
> ما بلاش بدل ما انزلكم بكل منتجات اميجو واديدس وبومه
> ها بووومه انا حذرت *​


:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## Desert Rose (12 يناير 2015)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *ده واضح ان في اقبال علي اللقب
> ما بلاش بدل ما انزلكم بكل منتجات اميجو واديدس وبومه
> ها بووومه انا حذرت *​



هيهيهيهيهه طيب شبشوبي جه أنّا جايه أهو :smile02
ماتزوقيني يامام قوام ياماما ده شبشوبي هياخودني بالسلامة ياماما :smile02
عندك اعتراض:nunu0000:


----------



## النهيسى (13 يناير 2015)

*متـــــــــــــــــابــــــــــــــــع*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 يناير 2015)

*عياد شكرا علي اجاباتك
 دماغك حلوة وافكارك موزونة
وطلعت راجل ضوموقراطي**




*
*طلع الشاي اللي عالفحم ده بيعمل شغل 
بجد نوووررررت



وبالنسبة للبنوتات اللي شاركت هنا او لسه هتشارك
مش هوصيكم يابنات
اي اجابه شبشوب من الشباشيب مش عجباكم
متسكتووووش 
انا بهدي النفووس بس
وربنا يقدرنا علي فعل الخير:smile02
ونورتوا ♥
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 يناير 2015)

*وبما اني في المواضيع دي
مابحبش اضيع وقت
فقد تم اختار شبشوب جديد
يمكن هو مابيعلقش كتير
بس يوم مابيفكر يكتب تعليق
مابيكتبش كلام زيينا عادي كده لالالا
ده بيكتب قنابل, شماريخ ,غازات موسيله للدموع:nunu0000::gun:
:smile02

شبشوبنا اللي عايزين نعرف دماغه وتفكيره 
هــــــــو
جورج
اوسي نو

اتفضل يابرنس اشجينا
وربنا يستر:smile02
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 يناير 2015)

*مش عارفة ليه حاسة ان فى ضرب نار هيحصل فى الموضوع 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 يناير 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *مش عارفة ليه حاسة ان فى ضرب نار هيحصل فى الموضوع
> *​


*انا سمعت ان في ثورة ومظاهرات واحتمال الجيش يتدخل
ربنا يستر بقا:smile02
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 يناير 2015)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *انا سمعت ان في ثورة ومظاهرات واحتمال الجيش يتدخل
> ربنا يستر بقا:smile02
> *​


*ايه يعنى اجيب البنات ونيجى نعتصم هنا ولا ايه 
انا هستفرج من بعيد لبعيد *
:smil6::smil6::smil6:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 يناير 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ايه يعنى اجيب البنات ونيجى نعتصم هنا ولا ايه
> انا هستفرج من بعيد لبعيد *
> :smil6::smil6::smil6:​


*ايووووووون يارورو هنعتصم هنعتصم
ويجبولنا كنتاكي هييييييه :smile02
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 يناير 2015)

​


واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ايووووووون يارورو هنعتصم هنعتصم
> ويجبولنا كنتاكي هييييييه :smile02
> *​


*الله يحرقك دايما فضحانا كده 
لا انا عاوزة شندوشتات شاورمة من مؤمن
:smile02:smile02*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (13 يناير 2015)

> مؤمن



مؤمن دا شبشوب زينا.!


----------



## soul & life (13 يناير 2015)

قريت اجابات عياد اجابات دبلوماسية ومختصرة على رأى رورو لكن تتعوض فى اوسى  لكن انتم متأكدين ان جوجو هيجاوب على كل دول خلال عام 2015 ؟! ههههههههههه
ده هيدخل يبص ويمشى  ويرجع يبص ويمشى وبعدين هيبص ويمشى 
وبعدين هيسيب تعليق ولا اثنين و الاجابات بقا حين ميسرى 

يا بنات وحياتك منك ليها بلاش شبشوب دى خايفة الشباب نفسيتهم تتأثر ونتسببلهم فى  عقدة نفسية بسبب اللقب 
هههههههههه خصوصا انه اسم شبشوب  ده انتم فاهمين بقا


----------



## oesi no (13 يناير 2015)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *الموضوع ده رجالي
> يعني الرجاله هتتسئل
> والستات هتستفرج:smil12:
> وطبعا ممكن  تشمري وتعلقي لو في اجابة معجبتكيش:a82:
> ...


*كفايه اوى عليكى كدة 
لو فيه اى اسئلة او اى نقاش انتوا بس ابعتولى وابقوا شوفوا مين هيعبركم تانى 
ايدى وجعتنى يا كفرة 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 يناير 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> هيهيهيهيهه طيب شبشوبي جه أنّا جايه أهو :smile02
> ماتزوقيني يامام قوام ياماما ده شبشوبي هياخودني بالسلامة ياماما :smile02
> عندك اعتراض:nunu0000:



شبشوبك جه يبقي كان متقدم لد.......
وكما قال الشاعر الطيور علي اشكالها تقع ههههههه
دعابه  نو زعل


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 يناير 2015)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *عياد شكرا علي اجاباتك
> دماغك حلوة وافكارك موزونة
> وطلعت راجل ضوموقراطي**
> 
> ...



غريبه ان دماغي حلوه رغم ان الحلاق بتاعي اخوان هههههه 
العفش يا خالتي 

شبشوب في عينك يا بعيده 
الهي يشبشوكي حتي تستغيثي


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 يناير 2015)

soul & life قال:


> قريت اجابات عياد اجابات دبلوماسية ومختصرة على رأى رورو لكن تتعوض فى اوسى  لكن انتم متأكدين ان جوجو هيجاوب على كل دول خلال عام 2015 ؟! ههههههههههه
> ده هيدخل يبص ويمشى  ويرجع يبص ويمشى وبعدين هيبص ويمشى
> وبعدين هيسيب تعليق ولا اثنين و الاجابات بقا حين ميسرى
> 
> ...



اي خدعه احنا بتوع الدبلوماسيه ومعانا حصانه هههههه


----------



## اني بل (13 يناير 2015)

عم اقول كوبتك ليش قافل كل حاجة حتى الشمس مش بيدخلها هههههههههه اتريه بيحب وحدة وتركت ههههههههههه وووووووووووووووووووواااه وقعت وماحدى سم عليك هههههههههه 
طبعا بهزر هههههههههههه


----------



## geegoo (13 يناير 2015)

لما جت سيرة روميو و جولييت 
افتكرت اللمبي و هو طالع الشجرة

" يا أُم شاكي ... هو رميو ده كان عبيط و لا إيه ؟  " ​


----------



## اني بل (13 يناير 2015)

geegoo قال:


> لما جت سيرة روميو و جولييت
> افتكرت اللمبي و هو طالع الشجرة
> 
> 
> " يا أُم شاكي ... هو رميو ده كان عبيط و لا إيه ؟  " ​


 
ااه ياخوي هههههههههه


----------



## +ماريا+ (13 يناير 2015)

*بصراحه اجابات جميله ومعقوله منقدرش نقول حاجه عنها 
متااااااااابعه طبعا باقى الشوباب *


----------



## اني بل (13 يناير 2015)

ههههههههههه عليهم ياستات ويابنات ههههه


----------



## حبيب يسوع (13 يناير 2015)

طيب لو عكسنا الموضوع ووجهنا هذه الاسئلة للبنات 
حيون رايه ايه
النت اكبر كذبة فى حياة الناس
لا تصدق احد ولا تثق فى احد
كله بيكذب على كله
قليلين جدا الصادقين
لذا احذركم من الثقة فى اى انسان


----------



## oesi no (13 يناير 2015)

soul & life قال:


> قريت اجابات عياد اجابات دبلوماسية ومختصرة على رأى رورو لكن تتعوض فى اوسى  لكن انتم متأكدين ان جوجو هيجاوب على كل دول خلال عام 2015 ؟! ههههههههههه
> ده هيدخل يبص ويمشى  ويرجع يبص ويمشى وبعدين هيبص ويمشى
> وبعدين هيسيب تعليق ولا اثنين و الاجابات بقا حين ميسرى
> 
> ...


مظلوم دائما كدهه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 يناير 2015)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> *-وترضي ان اختك .....
> 
> *رد فعلك لو لقيت اختك ....
> ...


*أترضاهُ لأُمِك ؟
أترضاهُ لأُختِكَ ؟
أسئلة سَلفية يا باتو ...اية الحلاوة تييى ؟
بس عاتييى ...كأننا فى رمضان يعنى 

:new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 يناير 2015)

​ايه يا جوجو الرغى ده كله 
امال لو مكنتش كسول ههههههههه 
انا مش قادرة اقرى ده كله


----------



## kawasaki (13 يناير 2015)

*موضوع جميل يا بتول *​


----------



## اني بل (13 يناير 2015)

oesi no قال:


> *كفايه اوى عليكى كدة *
> *لو فيه اى اسئلة او اى نقاش انتوا بس ابعتولى وابقوا شوفوا مين هيعبركم تانى *
> *ايدى وجعتنى يا كفرة *​


 
ما جاوبت مين جوليت ههههههههههههه
شكله السؤال محرج للكل لأنه متاكدة مارح حد يقدر يكون شجاع وجرئ يجاوب هههههههه
بس رااائع ياجو 
اجوبتك كانت مفعمة بالصدق وعجبتني كل اجاباتك ماعدا دي اللي ذكرتها ههههههههه:t33:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 يناير 2015)

*



*ويا ترى طلبت تشوف صورة بنت قبل كده على النت ؟
 كلهم تقريبا :t33:
ومش فاهم ايه المشكله فى كدة من وجهه نظر البنت هو انتى بتلبسي نقاب وانتى نازله من البيت يعنى فصورتك محرمه على الغرب عنك 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*لا مش موضوع انها تكون لابسه نقاب ولا محرمة ولا حاجه 
بس في بنات كتير مابيحبوش يحطوا صورهم عالنت لاسباب شخصية مثلا:new2:

*



*وهل ترضى اختك توري صورتها لولد على النت كصداقة محترمة ؟
هو انتى مستقصدانى فى اختى ليه 

أنقر للتوسيع...

اهدي كده بسس :t33:
ومش مستقصداك في اختك طبعا
الهدف من الاسئله اني احط اقرب واحدة ليك
عشان اشوف تفكيرك و انت ترضي عليها زي مانت بتعمل مع البنات اللي بتكلمهم عالنت ولا لا
واكيد اقرب واحده ليك اختك ياناصح :d :love34:

*


> **امتي تقول ع البنت انها مش محترمه؟
> البنت اللى مش محترمه هى اللى بتقول عن نفسها انها مش محترمه انا مبحكمش على حد *


*ازاي ياعني ياجورج هو في واحده في الدنيا تقول علي نفسها مش محترمة ؟؟
 انا مش فختموا دي*:2:


> ** لو انت روميو تختار مين تبقى جوليت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> مين ازاى يعنى ما تختاروا الاسئلة كويس *


*يعني لو انت شايف فيك مواصفات روميو
كاشبشوب كويس من كل حاجه دينيا اجتماعيا ماديا شكليا
تحب مين تكون جوليت ايه مواصفاتها  اللي تليق بيك كاروميو ؟*
*ماتجفلش معايا اومال*:t33:

*شكرا علي قبولك للدعوة ياجورج
ونوورت اكيد
الحمد لله انا قولت هفتح التوبيك النهارده
هلاقي شمروخ كده ولا مولتووفايه كده تضرب في وشي
بس ربنا سترها الحمد لله وعدت علي خير:t33:*

*ودي كانت استضافتنا مع جورج الشهير بـ اوسي نو اعذائي المشاهييدن
واللي اللقاء في استضافه جديده مع شبشوب جديد:t33:*​


----------



## النهيسى (14 يناير 2015)

*أنا هجاوب على الأسئله  من جهه سنى فلست شابا بل 58 سنه
لكن الأسئله شجعنى على الدخول فى الموضوع بأعتبار خبره حياه أوكأب 
*

*وبعيدا عن الشبشبه والشباشب هههههه *
* 
"والله العظيم هاقول الحق " 
**والله العظيم هاقول رأيي بالحق ووجهه نظرى
*
* *- بتكلم بنات ع النت ولا لا؟
بكلم بنات بأعتبرهم ولادى طبعا وكثيرا ما يستشيرونى فى أمور لو أعرفها أتدخل بمعرفتى
*- وايه حدود علاقتك بيهم؟
*
*ولادى طبعا*​*
 *ويا ترى طلبت تشوف صورة بنت قبل كده على النت ؟
*لالالالالا*
*ايه وجهه نظرك في البنات اللي بتكلم ع النت؟
عادى مادام فى حدود تربيها وأخلاقها
* هل حبيت او اعجبت ببنت من ع النت ؟
حبيت قبل النت ما يطلع طبعا
*-وترضي ان اختك تكلم ولاد ع النت ولا  لا؟ وليه؟
عادى
 *رد فعلك لو لقيت اختك بتكلم ولد ع النت ؟ وليه؟
عادى ما قلت قبل كده فى حدود الادب والتربيه والاحترام
* وترضي ان اختك تحب واحد من ع النت ؟ وليه؟
لالالالالا 
لأنى لا أثق فى حب او زواج النت والبابا شنوده رفض هذا الموضوع من قبل
*وهل ترضى اختك توري صورتها لولد على النت كصداقة محترمة ؟
لالالالالالالالالالالا
لا أحبذ أن البت تضع اى صوره ليها أبدا وأطلاقا
لالالالالالالالالالالالا

 *تفتكر لية البنت لما بتكلم الولد على النت بتعتبره زى اخواها لكن هو بيفرق بينها وبين اخته ؟
هم أخوات الى أن تستمر يوم بعد يوم هترف أنه أخوها أن اخلاقه فاسده
وياريت طلبات الصداقه تكون البنت  عارفه الولد ده كويس
*امتي تقول ع البنت انها مش محترمه؟
كل البنات محترمه البنت دى أمى أختى زوجتى
يكفى أن العذراء مريم أمرأه
والمسيح عزز دور المرأه
لكن
بغير رأيي فى البنت من سلوكها وملبسها
*ولما تشوف بنت لابسها محترم وماشية في الشارع في حالها واتعاكست هل هتدخل ولا هتقول وانا مالي ؟
*
*أتدخل  جدا حتى لو أنضربت فى سبيل الدفاع عنها *
*لكن للأسف بشوف بنات هى اللى بتعاكس
* اتسليت بكام بنت قبل كدة يعنى قلتلها بحبك وانت مكنش بتحبها كنت بتضيع وقت؟؟؟
على أيامنا كان الحب صادق والبنات بتخجل جدا
* لو انت روميو تختار مين تبقى جوليت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
زوجتى 
*** ازاى تقدر تحكم على بنت هنا في المنتدي انها محترمه ولا ؟؟

 مادامت فى المنتدى تبقى محترمه
ليه
لأنها ليست بنت
بل خادمه



++++++

 ربنا مع كل  بناته يرعاهم ويحميهم*​​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 يناير 2015)

*اجابات حضرتك جميلة جدا استاذى 
نابعة من خبرة حياه 

*​


----------



## النهيسى (14 يناير 2015)

*شكرا جد اااااا اختنا العزيزه​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 يناير 2015)

*استاااذي الغالي النهيسي
اولا بشكر حضرتك لقبولك الدعوة
وفي نفس الوقت بعتذر لاني اتأخرت في كتابه مقدمة تليق بحضرتك ..

لكن صدقني  عجبتني جداا اجابات حضرتك كلها فيها عقل وحكمة ونُصح
انا مش عارفه اقول لحضرتك ايه لان مفيش كلمات شكر هتوفيك حقك
ربنا يخليك لينا يارب

بس عجبتني الاجابه دي اوي ههههههههه
*


> **ولما تشوف بنت لابسها محترم وماشية في الشارع في حالها واتعاكست هل هتدخل ولا هتقول وانا مالي ؟
> *
> *أتدخل  جدا حتى لو أنضربت فى سبيل الدفاع عنها *
> *لكن للأسف بشوف بنات هى اللى بتعاكس*


*هي البنات دلوقتي اللي بقت تعاكس ؟ ياحلاوة ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## النهيسى (14 يناير 2015)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *استاااذي الغالي النهيسي
> اولا بشكر حضرتك لقبولك الدعوة
> وفي نفس الوقت بعتذر لاني اتأخرت في كتابه مقدمة تليق بحضرتك ..
> 
> ...



*
أى نعم وبشوف حالات كتير هههه*​


----------



## aymonded (14 يناير 2015)

شبشوب - شبشبة - شباشب - شبشب (شكلك كنت في باتا وانتِ بتكتبي الموضوع ده)... طب قولي: شويب - شبيبة - شبيب؛ أي حاجة غير شبشوب دية ههههههههههههه ​ ______________​*التصغير​*​تعريفه:  هو تغيير في بنية الكلمة لغرض مقصود.​ حكمه:  ضم الحرف الأول وفتح الثاني وزيادة ياء ساكنه بعده تسمى ياء التصغير؛ مثل: نهر نُهَير ، قلم قُلَيم.​أغراضه:  للتصغير في اللغة أغراض خاصة هي :​  1 ـ  تقليل حجم المصغر.​ مثل: جَبل جُبيل، غُصن غُصين، مَنزل مُنيزل.​  2 ـ  تحقير شأن المصغر.​ مثل: صَانع صُوينع، كاتب كُويتب، شاعر شُويعر، رجل رُجيل.​  3 ـ  تقليل عدده.​ مثل: خطوة خُطيات، لقمة لُقيمات .​  4 ـ  للدلالة على تقريب الزمان .​ مثل: قبل الغروب – قُبيل الغروب ، بعد العصر – بُعيد العصر.​ للدلالة على تقريب المكان.​ مثل: قرب البنك – قُريب البنك، تحت الشجرة – تُحيت الشجرة، فوق السطح – فُويق السطح، بعد المنزل – بُعيد المنزل.​  6 ـ  تعظيم المصغر وتهويله.​ مثل: بطل بُطيل، داهية دُويهية.​  7 ـ  تلميح المصغر أو تدليله.​ مثل: صاحب صُويحب، حمراء حُميراء.

شــروطه :​ يشترط في الكلمة المراد تصغيرها الشروط التالية:​  1 ـ  أن تكون اسماً معرباً، فلا تصغر الأسماء المبنية كأسماء الاستفهام والشروط وأسماء  الإشارة والموصول، والضمائر لشبهها بالحرف.​ كما  لا يصغر الفعل ولا الحرف.​ وقد  شذ تصغير أسماء الإشارة: ذا – تا – أولى – أولاء.​ وجاء تصغيرها على غير القياس، فهي تصفر على النحو الآتي:​ ذا  – ذيّا، تا – تيّا، أولى – أوليّا، أولاء – أوليّاء.​ أما  أسماء الإشارة المعربة وهي المثناة فتصغر ولكن على غير القياس أيضاً:​ مثل: ذان – ذيّان، تان – تيان.​ وكذا الحال لأسماء الموصول المبنية فقد شذ تصغيرها عن القاعدة .​ مثل: الذي – اللُّذيّا، التي - اللُّتيّا، الذين – اللذيّن.​ أما  أسماء الموصول المثناة فهي معربة ولكنها تصغر أيضاً على غير القياس كالآتي:​ اللذان – اللذيان، اللتان – اللتيان.​ كما  شذ تصغير فعل التعجب. نحو: ما أحيسنه، وما أميلحه، وما أحيلاه.​  2 ـ  أن يكون خالياً من صيغ التصغير وشبهها، فلا يصغر نحو: كميت لأنه على صيغة التصغير.​  3 ـ  أن يكون قابلاً لصيغة التصغير، فلا تصغر الأسماء المعظمة، كأسماء الله أو الملائكة، ولا جموع الكثرة، ولا كل وبعض، ولا أسماء الشهور، والأسبوع،وغير، وسوى، والبارحة، والغد.​ 
أوزان التصـغير : للتصغير ثلاثة أوزان هي: فُعَيل ، فُعَيعِل ، فُعَيعيل.​ *أولاً: فعيل ويكون لتصغير الاسم الثلاثي:*​ وذلك بضم الحرف الأول، وفتح الثاني، ثم نزيد ياء ساكنة قبل الآخر.​ مثل: سقف سُقيف، علم عُليم، رجل رُجيل، ذئب ذُئيب، ولد وُليد.​ * فإذا كان الاسم الثلاثي مؤنثاً غير مختوم بتاء التأنيث لحقت آخره التاء عند  التصغير على أن يفتح ما قبلها مباشرة.​ مثل: دار دويرة، هند هُنيدة، أُذن أُذينة، عين عُيينة.​ أما  إذا كان الاسم مختوماً بتاء التأنيث، فإنها لا تؤثر عليه عند التصغير.​ مثل: شجرة شُجيرة، بقرة بُقيرة، تمرة تُميرة.​ *  وإذا كان وسطه حرف علة منقلب عن حرف علة أخر وجب رده إلى أصله.​ مثل: باب بويب، مال مويل، فقدرت الألف إلى أصلها الواو، لأن جمعها أبواب.​ ناب  نويب، فقد ردت الألف إلى أصلها الياء، لأن جمعها أنياب.​ *  وإذا كان وسطه حرف علة أصلي أي غير منقلب عن حرف آخر بقي كما هو عند التصغير .​ مثل  : بيت بييت، سيف سييف، لأن جمعه أبيات، وأسياف.​ ثوب ثويب، عود عويد، لأن جمعه أثواب، وأعواد.​ *  وكذا إذا كان وسطه حرف علة مجهول الأصل فإنه يقلب واواً عند التصغير .​ مثل  : عاج عويج ، زان زوين، صاب صويب.​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 يناير 2015)

> شبشوب  - شبشبة - شباشب - شبشب (شكلك كنت في باتا وانتِ بتكتبي الموضوع ده)... طب  قولي: شويب - شبيبة - شبيب؛ أي حاجة غير شبشوب دية ههههههههههههه


شباشب ؟





*لا ارجوك يااستاذنا اوعي تفهمني صح وتوقعني مع الشوبيشيب **



*
*شبشوب دي دلع شااب بس مدلعه شوية 

*


> أوزان التصـغير : للتصغير ثلاثة أوزان هي: فُعَيل ، فُعَيعِل ،* فُعَيعيل.*​


_*ايون هي فعيعيل دي انا قصدي افيعيلل لل للهم* __





ميرسي استاذنا عالتحليل الرائع 


_​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 يناير 2015)

_
*وحان الان موعدنا مع استضافه جديدة
لشبشوب ( هو اللي طلب مني اقوله  شبشوب علي فكرة شكله حب الكلمة ) 
شبشوبنا النهارده استاذ في حاجات كتيرر
في الارشاد الروحي استاذ
في الاكل والمطبخ يم يم يم استاذ 
انا بشوفه بجد استااذ في كل كل حاجه 

وهو معانا النهارده عشان نشوف ردوده عالاسئله
وتفكيره ونستفاد منه لانه اكيد هيقدم لنا نصايح حكيمة من خلال ردوده

النهارده معانا اجمل شبشوب حلو 
استااااااذنا ايمن الشهير بـــ  أيموند
اتفضل يااستاذ اتكل علي الله وكن معافي  
*
_​


----------



## aymonded (14 يناير 2015)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> _
> *وحان الان موعدنا مع استضافه جديدة
> لشبشوب ( هو اللي طلب مني اقوله  شبشوب علي فكرة شكله حب الكلمة )
> شبشوبنا النهارده استاذ في حاجات كتيرر
> ...



بعد درس اللغة العربية القصير، وقد أُنهل علينا أسئلة كليالي[FONT=&quot] بَعْدَ الظّاعِنِينَ شُكُولُ قد نصل بَدْراً مَا إلَيْهِ سَبيلُ، فبعد مداولة مع نفسي أود ان أخط إجابة بقرطاسيتي مخطوطا، بعد أن مال الغسق مدعشر القحطلين شرفتاه تخر كل خُصُعبولي.... أُجيب على العموم وأود أن أَزِيدَنَّكُنْ سؤددا تقبلوه مني قبل أن نخوض هذه المعركة شديدة الوطأة، ليتكن تسمعوني طرب قعقعة السيوف طربا... ولنبدأ الآن ld:​​______________
*الأول عايزة كل شبشوب
هستضيفه عشان يجاوب على الأسئلة
يقول
"والله العظيم هاقول الحق ":spor24:
** سأقول واشهد للحق بأمانة الإخوة والصداقة التي بيننا.. وسيبك من شغل المحاكم ده هههههههههههه*

 * *- بتكلم بنات ع النت ولا لا؟*
*أيوة بس قليل قوي ...*​
* *- وإيه حدود علاقتك بيهم؟*
*أب وأخ كبيـــــــــر، وبارفض أكون ليهم مرشد زي ما بيطلبوا كتير...
**
*​* *ويا ترى طلبت تشوف صورة بنت قبل كده على النت ؟*
* بصراحة لا بنت ولا ولد حتى *

* *ايه وجهه نظرك في البنات اللي بتكلم ع النت؟*
*أعتقد أن دية أيامهم وجيلهم، وكل جيل له طريقته في التعبير عن نفسه والمجال اللي يقدر يعمل فيه صداقات، ومعظم اللي اتعرفت عليهم عاملين جو عائلي مع أسرهم على الفيس بوك...
*​* 
* هل حبيت أو أُعجبت ببنت من ع النت ؟*
*هههههههههههه لأ كبرنا على الحركات دية قوي قوي*​
* *-وترضى أن أُختك تكلم ولاد ع النت ولا  لأ؟ وليه؟*
*ولو ان اختي اتوفت من زمااان قوي، لكن أنا وهي طول عمرنا عايشين في الحرية، ممكن نوجه بعض لكن مش بنرغم بعض على حاجة خالص، وعلى فكره هي كانت الأكبر مني سناً وأنا الأصغر... وعادة من طبعي إني لا اتدخل قسراً في حياة حد ولو حتى كان أقرب المقربين ولو أختي نفسها...
*​
*  *رد فعلك لو لقيت اختك بتكلم ولد ع النت ؟ وليه؟*
*عموماً مش هاتكلم عن اختي لأن أيامها لا كان فيه نت ولا حاجة من دية لأنها اتوفت سنة 90 تقريباً فمش لحقت موضوع الفيس بوك خالص ولا النت حتى...*
*لكن عموماً لما البنات بتسألني على موضع كلام الولاد وصنع صداقات معاهم على النت باحذرهم أنهم لا يثقوا في أحد بسهولة... لكن مش هامنع حد وافرض رأيي أكيد*​
* * وترضي ان اختك تحب واحد من ع النت ؟ وليه؟*
*عموماً من خلال خبرة زمان قضيته على النت وكنت في منتدى أرثوذكس فعندنا 4 أعضاء اتجوزوا بعض من المنتدى وحياتهم ناجحة جداً، يعني اتعرفوا على بعض في المنتدى وكنا بنخرج نتقابل في الكنيسة أو في لقاء واتعرفوا على بعض كويس واتخطبوا واتجوزوا وأشكر الله حياتهم حلوة ربنا يفرحهم ويقويهم، وبصراحة ليهم معزة خاصة عندي جداً... ولازالوا مشتركين في الفيس وبيدخلوا كتير يعاكسوا بعض هههههههههههه*​
[/FONT]**وهل ترضى أن أختك توري صورتها لولد على النت كصداقة محترمة ؟*
*موضوع الصور ده مش نقدر نقول آه والا لأ، فيه ناس كتير حاطين صورتهم عادي، فحطوا الصورة والا لأ، مش هي دية المشكلة في ذاتها خالص، المشكلة فقط في نوع العلاقة اللي بتجمعهم، وأن كل واحد يحافظ على الحدود اللي بينهم، لأن كل شيء طالما له حدود يبقى تمام... لأن الصداقة اللي بلا تمييز وحكمة، زي إنسان مجنون مسك سيف وطعن به نفسه، فسيُصاب بأوجاع كتير قد تؤدي لانهيارة التام في النهاية...
*​
* *تفتكر لية البنت لما بتكلم الولد على النت بتعتبره زى أخوها لكن هو بيفرق بينها وبين اخته ؟*
*أنا مش متفق معاكي في النقطة دية، لأن مش كل البنات ولا كل الولاد بيعتبروا اللي بيكلمهم زي أخواتهم... وزي ما قلت في التعليق السابق، اللي يصادق جميع الناس بدون تمييز يخرب حياته ويُأذي نفسه جداً، لأن كمان المكثر الأصحاب يخرب نفسه كما قيل في أمثال، طبعاً سواء ولاد والا بنات ولا فرق...
*​
* *امتي تقول ع البنت انها مش محترمه؟*
*بصراحة لا عمري قلت ولا هاقول مهما ما ظهر من سوء، لأني عادة لما باشوف حد (بنت - ولد - رجل سيدة - فتاة.. الخ) مش عنده أخلاق أو فيه مشكلة عنده باشفق عليه جداً، ناظراً لنفسي كم غفر الله لي ولكل الخطاة، لأن كلنا خُطاة ولا فرق، وكم يحتاجوا لنعمة الله لكي ينجيهم من مشكلتهم ويغير قلوبهم وعقولهم... وبصراحة باصلي واطلب ليهم وليا نعمة لكي نتغير ونصير حسب قصد الله...*
*وعلى فكره لما باشوف حد ظاهر على حقيقته باحترمه جداً لأنه إنسان صادق ولم يداري نفسه وراء وجه آخر... 
*​
* *ولما تشوف بنت لبسها محترم وماشية في الشارع في حالها واتعاكست هل هتدخل ولا هتقول وانا مالي ؟*
*من يدخل في خناقة لا تعنيه كمن يمسك بذيل كلب... ولو اني مش قابلت ولم يقابلني أبداً موقف زي ده خالص... فمش هاقدر اقول حاجة لأني مش عارف رد فعلي هايبقى ايه، مش جربت فمش عارف اجاوب معلشي...*​
* * اتسليت بكام بنت قبل كدة يعنى قلتلها بحبك وانت مكنتش بتحبها كنت بتضيع وقت؟؟؟*
*اعتقد في أحلام اليقظة هههههههههههه... بصراحة مش حصل خالص، علشان ايامنا وانا صغير (أنا موديل 66) مش كان فيه المشاكل بتاعة النهادرة، وموضوع مقابلة بنات وغيره مش كان سهل أبداً علشان واحد يمشي مع واحدة... 
**
*​* * لو انت روميو تختار مين تبقى جوليت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*الكتابة أكيـــــــــــــــــد هههههههههههههه

*​** ازاى تقدر تحكم على بنت هنا في المنتدي انها محترمه ولا ؟؟*
*ماقدرشي احكم على حد لا اعرفه على المستوى الشخصي ولا قابلته، لأن الكتابة والكلام مش نقدر من خلاله نحكم أبداً، ده ممكن من اللقاء وجهاً لوجه، وكمان معرفة الشخصية مش سهل أبداً، ديه ليها حاجات كتير جداً.... وطبعاً مع الوقت والزمن كل واحد بتيان شخصيته*، *لأن الزمن هو اللي بيظهر الناس على حقيقتهم...*
لقد مضى الوقت والزمان مهرولي - ترالاللي ترالا لم لم - واقول بعد وقت منجلي وليل البهيم زال وانقشع وخطيت الثرى، أُزغردُ أُزغردُ وأُغردُ فقد انتهت أسألتي وكانت تلك إجابتي يا حلالولتي، فكلها كانت مُعللتي - ترالاللي ترالا لم لم - لذلك أفر مهرولي يا لسعادتي يا لسعادتي هههههههههههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 يناير 2015)

​*بعيدا عن درس النحو واللغة العربية الفصحى 
اﻻ ان اجابات حضرتك جميلة جدااا وعاقلة اوووى 
وكله كوم والشعر اﻻخير ده كوم تانى 
قريته كله انى افهم كلمة 
هههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## aymonded (14 يناير 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> ​*بعيدا عن درس النحو واللغة العربية الفصحى
> اﻻ ان اجابات حضرتك جميلة جدااا وعاقلة اوووى
> وكله كوم والشعر اﻻخير ده كوم تانى
> قريته كله انى افهم كلمة
> ...



هههههههههههههههههه من بين الخطيم وزركلي عدم الفهم المطبلي,,, فلازم تعرفي في الشفرات المُشيفرة لتحلي لغزاً قد عثر حله، فنلت ملامة لائمي لأنه لن يُفسري مهما عبث به مطنبلي....
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 يناير 2015)

​


aymonded قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه من بين الخطيم وزركلي عدم الفهم المطبلي,,, فلازم تعرفي في الشفرات المُشيفرة لتحلي لغزاً قد عثر حله، فنلت ملامة لائمي لأنه لن يُفسري مهما عبث به مطنبلي....
> ​


*يا سنـــــــــــــة ســــــوخة يـــا ولاد 
*:11azy::11azy::11azy:​


----------



## aymonded (14 يناير 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *يا سنـــــــــــــة ســــــوخة يـــا ولاد
> *:11azy::11azy::11azy:​​​​




هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه الي سوخها بس، وبعدين يعني ايه سوخه
انتِ بتكتبي كلام مش مفهوم وعايز تفسير البُحتُري
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​​​​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 يناير 2015)

aymonded قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ايه الي سوخها بس، وبعدين يعني ايه سوخه
> انتِ بتكتبي كلام مش مفهوم وعايز تفسير البُحتُري
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ده انا برضه 
سوووخة اى سووودة اى بلاك 
هههههههههههههههههههه 
هذا والله واعلم :heat:*​


----------



## aymonded (14 يناير 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ده انا برضه
> سوووخة اى سووودة اى بلاك
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> هذا والله واعلم :heat:*​



بصراحة كلامك مش مفهوم خالص
هههههههههههههههههه ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 يناير 2015)

aymonded قال:


> بصراحة كلامك مش مفهوم خالص
> هههههههههههههههههه ​


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
معلش بقى اصلى لسة راجعة من موزمبيق 
فتلاقى لغتى مدية ع زنبقة كده 30:*​


----------



## aymonded (14 يناير 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> معلش بقى اصلى لسة راجعة من موزمبيق
> فتلاقى لغتى مدية ع زنبقة كده 30:*​



هههههههههههههههههههههههه
يعني لو كتبتي اشعار المسيب بن علس أو بن الخشرم هايبقى مفهوم شوية
المهم عايزين نشوف بقى مين اللي هايتدبس بعد
وصلة الشعر المشعور ده يا ترى !!!!
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 يناير 2015)

aymonded قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يعني لو كتبتي اشعار المسيب بن علس أو بن الخشرم هايبقى مفهوم شوية
> المهم عايزين نشوف بقى مين اللي هايتدبس بعد
> وصلة الشعر المشعور ده يا ترى !!!!
> ​













*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
هو اكيد بعد الرز المشعور ده يوووه قصدى الشعر المشعور ده 
محدش هيشارك تانى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 يناير 2015)

*



			(أنا موديل 66)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ايه موديل دي هي مش كان اسمها مواليد باين 
** 



* لو انت روميو تختار مين تبقى جوليت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الكتابة أكيـــــــــــــــــد هههههههههههههه​

أنقر للتوسيع...

**احلي اختيار علي فكرة
وبلا حوا وبلا  نيله دي الحياه من غيرها جميله 
*


> لقد  مضى الوقت والزمان مهرولي - ترالاللي ترالا لم لم - واقول بعد وقت منجلي  وليل البهيم زال وانقشع وخطيت الثرى، أُزغردُ أُزغردُ وأُغردُ فقد انتهت  أسألتي وكانت تلك إجابتي يا حلالولتي، فكلها كانت مُعللتي - ترالاللي ترالا لم لم - لذلك أفر مهرولي يا لسعادتي يا لسعادتي هههههههههههههه​


ياسيييييدي ولا تقولي نظام قباني ولا هشام البخ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



انا فهمت كل حاجه في الشعر ده كله حاجه كل حاجه
الا كلمة واحده بس 
*مهرولي* دي 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*وكما توقعت اجابات جميله جداا وفيها حكمة وعقل واتزان 
وكالعاده لساني عاجز عن الشكر استاذنا
ربنا يخليك يارب
*
والي اللقاء مع شبشوب اخر ^.*
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 يناير 2015)

*ومن غير رغي كتير
شبشوبنا اللي معانا 
هو امير الشعراء
ولو كتب قصيده من حلاوتها يجبرك
تقراها من الالف للياء
هو شبشوب مخلص للجميع وعنده وفاء

واسمه "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ"

المايك معاك 
انطلق 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 يناير 2015)

*كريس منور  
متااااااااااااااابعة اوى جدا خالص *​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (15 يناير 2015)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ايه موديل دي هي مش كان اسمها مواليد باين
> *
> *احلي اختيار علي فكرة
> وبلا حوا وبلا  نيله دي الحياه من غيرها جميله
> ...



lمرولي يا أختاه تأـي من الفعل "هرول"..هرول يهرول فهو مهرول وهي مهروله ..

شوفي يا مهروله .
 حينما تهرولي نحو الشي أي تنطلقي نحو تُسابقي الميكروباص وكل الناس.

نفهم من هذا أن الهروله هي الذهبا نحو الشيء بلهفه وسرعه وإشتياق .

هرولت حتي هرولت خلفي الرياح من هرولتي سبقت هرولتها 30:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (15 يناير 2015)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ومن غير رغي كتير
> شبشوبنا اللي معانا
> هو امير الشعراء
> ولو كتب قصيده من حلاوتها يجبرك
> ...



أَنَاَ هُـــــــوَ اْلْشَبْشُوُبِ اْلْذْيْ . شَـْبْـــشَــبُــوُلِيْ وَلَـــــمْ أْجِـْــدْ مُــنْـــقِــذْيْ
وَجَــاَءْتْ مُــهَـرْوِلَةً وَدَبَسَتْنِيْْ . فَـَـهـَــيَاَ بِـــتَــدْبِــيْـــسِ اْلْــخَـــَـلْقِ تَــلَـــذَذِيْ
شَبْشَبَوُلِيْ فِىْ اْلْصِبَاَ شَبَاَشِبٌ.فَشَبَبْتُ شَبْشُوُبَاً وَسَطَ اْلْشَبَاَشِبِْ مُعَزَزِيْ​
الأسبوع الجاي أتشبشب..قصدي اتهبب . يوه قصدي اتعجب . أوف هجاوب .:smil8:


----------



## اني بل (15 يناير 2015)

ايموند قدرت افهم من كتابتك قد ايه انت انسان حكيم وعندك خبرة واسعة واشتفيت من خلال كتابة الصدق والشفافية واضح انك انسان ملتزم بتحب ربنا وده بين من خلال ذكرك لأيات من الانجيل وبصراحة فرحتني بشغلة قلتها لأنه في كثثير معارضين فكرة الزواج عن طريق النت وبيعتبره الشخص اللي بيحب حد مش شايفه انو مجنون وقليل عقل عجبني انهم تعرفوا كويس بعدين شافوا بعض وتم النصيب وهما فرحين 
معناه بيحصل بس في الناس الهم وجهة نظر اخرى تحترم وتقدر 
ادرك انو مش مقياس انو اللي بيتعرف بالنت بيكون سعيد لان لكل قاعدة شواذها 
كثثير حبيت سلاستك وصدقك باجابة وباين انك شخصية مميزة ومحبوبة وانا من الناس اللي بيحبوك وبيحترموك


----------



## aymonded (15 يناير 2015)

اني بل قال:


> ايموند قدرت افهم من كتابتك قد ايه انت انسان حكيم وعندك خبرة واسعة واشتفيت من خلال كتابة الصدق والشفافية واضح انك انسان ملتزم بتحب ربنا وده بين من خلال ذكرك لأيات من الانجيل وبصراحة فرحتني بشغلة قلتها لأنه في كثثير معارضين فكرة الزواج عن طريق النت وبيعتبره الشخص اللي بيحب حد مش شايفه انو مجنون وقليل عقل عجبني انهم تعرفوا كويس بعدين شافوا بعض وتم النصيب وهما فرحين
> معناه بيحصل بس في الناس الهم وجهة نظر اخرى تحترم وتقدر
> ادرك انو مش مقياس انو اللي بيتعرف بالنت بيكون سعيد لان لكل قاعدة شواذها
> كثثير حبيت سلاستك وصدقك باجابة وباين انك شخصية مميزة ومحبوبة وانا من الناس اللي بيحبوك وبيحترموك



ربنا يخليكي وأشكرك على كلامك الحلو، وبالطبع لا يوجد قواعد في موضوع الارتباط سواء من النت والا من غيره، لأن حتى في الزواج برة النت لو الإنسان مش دقق الاختيار أكيد هايكون زواج مشاكل، فالموضوع مش موضوع نت من عدمه، المشكلة في سوء الاختيار، وعدم معرفة أنا عايز ايه، ومين الشخصية اللي تتفق مع شخصيتي، لأن ممكن يكون اتنين في منتهى الأخلاق والصدق والأمانة وفيهم كل الصفات الحلوة لكن الشخصيتين مختلفين تماماً فمش يتفقوا وتظهر مشاكل لا حصر لها...

لك مني كل التقدر والاحترام لشخصك العزيز والمحبوب في كنيسة الله الحي، ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض، النعمة معك
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (15 يناير 2015)

*الموضوع ده رجالي
يعني الرجاله هتتسئل
والستات هتستفرج:smil12:
وطبعا ممكن  تشمري وتعلقي لو في اجابة معجبتكيش:a82:

عايزة اسئلهم شوية اسئله في الصميم
عايزة اشوف تفكيرهم ازاي من خلال الاسئله دي:new2:

الاول عايزة كل شبشوب
هستضيفه عشان يجاوب عالاسئله
يقول
"والله العظيم هاقول الحق ":spor24:

مش بنحلفوا إحنا ..

ويلا عشان مابحبش الرغي
هابتدي بلاسئله

*
* *- بتكلم بنات ع النت ولا لا؟

حالياً لأ..لكن أعرف إخوات كتير بنتكلم ع النت حسب المناسبه

*- وايه حدود علاقتك بيهم؟

إخوات ماعدا واحده..

*ويا ترى طلبت تشوف صورة بنت قبل كده على النت ؟

مره واحده ودي واحده اعرفها اصلاً ف الواقع..
لكن شوفت صورتين..واحده بعتتلي صورتها وهي عيله وواحده كان فى ريليتيشن شيب..


*ايه وجهه نظرك في البنات اللي بتكلم ع النت؟

ميتكلموا وانا مالي ..

* هل حبيت او اعجبت ببنت من ع النت ؟

اه ..مرتين..والاتنين قلتلهم بحبكم ..وكانت صادقه..لكن هما طيبين ووضحولي وجهات نظرهم وبقينا اكتر من خوات دلوقت..وقتها كنت بترجم مشاعري غلط وبدخل فى العواطف بسرعه..

*-وترضي ان اختك تكلم ولاد ع النت ولا  لا؟ وليه؟

حاليا انا لونلي .. لكن حتي لو منعتها هتقدر تتكلم من ورايا..فالاحسن اصاحبها واثق فيها وفى تصرفاتها..


 *رد فعلك لو لقيت اختك بتكلم ولد ع النت ؟ وليه؟

بتختلف ممكن الاسباب..ممكن تكلم زميل فى الدراسه..ممكن بوي فريند..طالما هي متزنه وحكيمه هتعرف تحافظ علي نفسها..

* وترضي ان اختك تحب واحد من ع النت ؟ وليه؟

كل شيء وارد وفى النهايه هي اللي هتقيم الامور واكيد هي اللي هتقيم مشاعرها وقراراتها


*وهل ترضى اختك توري صورتها لولد على النت كصداقة محترمة ؟

دي لأ..لان مهما كان مش هعرف ايه اللي هيحصل بعد ما توريه صورتها..لان لو استغلها غلط العواقب هترجع ع الكل مش عليها لوحدها .. لكن برضو هي اللي تعرف مين بالظبط اللي هتوريه صورتها..وفى النهايه محدش يقدر يمنعها تعمل كدا..

*تفتكر لية البنت لما بتكلم الولد على النت بتعتبره زى اخواها لكن هو بيفرق بينها وبين اخته ؟

يعني ايه يفرق بينها وبين اخته..؟

طالما الشخص بيعاملهم فعلاً كإخواته فهو هيخاف عليهم زي أخته..


*امتي تقول ع البنت انها مش محترمه؟

اتسرعت قبل كدا وقلت اكتر من كدا وندمت..المفروض لو حسيت انها كدا اتجنبها..
لكن ساعات نفهم العفويه غلط فيكون الحكم غلط.لكن ف النهايه كل إناء ينضح بما فيه.

*ولما تشوف بنت لابسها محترم وماشية في الشارع في حالها واتعاكست هل هتدخل ولا هتقول وانا مالي ؟

لو لزم الامر تدخل هتدخل ..


* اتسليت بكام بنت قبل كدة يعنى قلتلها بحبك وانت مكنش بتحبها كنت بتضيع وقت؟؟؟

قلت كتير بس بصدق من غير سلاوه..وف  النهايه هن اللي فلسعوني ههههههه وحمدت ربنا ساعتها..لكن فى اتنين بس بقم اخواتي بعد اعترافي بإن فى مشاعر ناحيتهم.وحاله واحده سافرتلها محافظتها وعشوني سمك.لكن والدها رفضني علشان مش عايز بنته تسكن ف الصعيد.
وقلت نشكر ربنا برضو..بس دي عانت كتير وفضلت تبعت رسايل علي الفيس.وتأنيب جامد وكلام صعب.لكن فى النهايه كذبت عليها وقلتلها اني خطبت علشان تطلعني من دماغها..وعلي فكره والدتي كانت بتكلمها ومتصاحبين.لكن معرفتهاش اني رحتلهم.

* لو انت روميو تختار مين تبقى جوليت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

انا مش روميو وهي مش جوليت..انا خريستيتو وهي ريتا ..


*** ازاى تقدر تحكم على بنت هنا في المنتدي انها محترمه ولا ؟؟

كل إناء ينضح بما فيه..

وكفايه عليكم كده بقا:t33:

واستنوني مع اول حد هيدبس:yahoo:

*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يناير 2015)

*



			.واحده بعتتلي صورتها وهي عيله وواحده كان فى ريليتيشن شيب..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الا هو ايه الرليتيشن شنب ده ياخويا:thnk0001::t9:

*


> *حاليا انا لونلي *


*لونلك ازاي يعني دي روخره:thnk0001::11azy:
*


> **تفتكر لية البنت لما بتكلم الولد على النت بتعتبره زى اخواها لكن هو بيفرق بينها وبين اخته ؟
> 
> يعني ايه يفرق بينها وبين اخته..؟*


*ياابني يعني البنت اما بتكلم  ولد عالنت بتكلموا بااخوية
لكن الولد اما بيكلم بنت مش بيعتبرها زي اخته
ودماغه بتحدف لبعيد**:t39:*
*زي الحبالحب الشوق الشوق بيلوبيف بيلوبيف:new6: 
فهمت عليا ؟
*


> *انا مش روميو وهي مش جوليت..انا خريستيتو وهي ريتا ..
> *


*الله اكبرررررر 
ومين ريتا دي بقا اشاء الله:fun_lol:

شوف بجد ياكريس
اجاباتك عجبتني جدا
وخصوصا ردك علي السؤال اللي قولتلك عليه في التقييم
ده غير حكاياتك البسيطة اللي كنت بتحكيها وسط الاسئله
انا بجد استمتعت بأجاباتك كلها 
ربنا يخليك ويكملك بعقلك
بس مش هتقولنا مين ريتا دي:smil12:



والي اللقاء مع شبشوب اخر:a4::w00t:
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 يناير 2015)

*ودوقتي جه معادنا مع استضافه شبشوب
هو حد بجد طيوب
ومن كلامة يدخل القلوب
وبين كل الناس محبوب

هووو
↓
ســـامح

يلا يامينا منتظريين اجاباتك عالاسئله 


*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 يناير 2015)

وحياة الأخوة هقول الحق :t33::smile02:

*- بتكلم بنات ع النت ولا لا؟
قليل جدا

*- وايه حدود علاقتك بيهم؟
علاقتي بيهم داخل حدود الإحترام

*ويا ترى طلبت تشوف صورة بنت قبل كده على النت ؟
أيوة

*ايه وجهه نظرك في البنات اللي بتكلم ع النت؟
بنت لها مبادئ، عارفه حدودها، بتلزم اي شخص- يتعدى حدوده معاها – بالتزام حدوده  تتكلم في اي مكان وعلى اي موقع

* هل حبيت او اعجبت ببنت من ع النت ؟
كلمتها إذاً أنا معجب بيها لكن حب حقيقي لا

*-وترضي ان اختك تكلم ولاد ع النت ولا لا؟ وليه؟
*رد فعلك لو لقيت اختك بتكلم ولد ع النت ؟ وليه؟
عادي جدا، لاني اثق فيها وعارف انها بتكلم شخصيات محترمة وفحدود، لكن لو عندي اخت اصغر مني هسيبها تكلم اولاد عادي جدااا بس هراقبها من بعيد وهكون ليها اخ حنون مرشد حازم لو محكمتش عقلها


* وترضي ان اختك تحب واحد من ع النت ؟ وليه؟
ارضى طالما شخص محترم وجاد 

*وهل ترضى اختك توري صورتها لولد على النت كصداقة محترمة ؟
اعرف ايه الدافع اللي خلاه يطلب الصورة وايه الدافع اللي بيدفعها لارسال الصورة وبعدين اقرر:a63:

*تفتكر لية البنت لما بتكلم الولد على النت بتعتبره زى اخواها لكن هو بيفرق بينها وبين اخته ؟
مش كل البنات بتعتبر الولد اللي بتكلمه زي اخوها ولا كل الولاد بيفرقوا بينكم وبين اخواتهم البنات


*امتي تقول ع البنت انها مش محترمه؟
لو هي مش محترمة .. مش محتاجة فقاقة يعني :new6:


*ولما تشوف بنت لابسها محترم وماشية في الشارع في حالها واتعاكست هل هتدخل ولا هتقول وانا مالي ؟
لو لابسة محترم وماشية في حالها اصلا محدش هيبصلها:fun_lol:
 لو حصل والموقف يحتاج للتدخل هدخل اكيد بس في حالة واحدة ان اللي بتتعاكس دي اختي في الكنيسة حتى لو لبسها تقليدي




* اتسليت بكام بنت قبل كدة يعنى قلتلها بحبك وانت مكنش بتحبها كنت بتضيع وقت؟؟؟
بنت واحدة ,, بس انا مش كدة والهي هههه أنا اعرف حدودي كويس ولو حسيت ان الموضوع بدأ يتطور برجع خطوتين لورا علشان اقدر اوازن ,, لكن اهو دة اللي حصل من 4 سنين لاسباب تخصني

* لو انت روميو تختار مين تبقى جوليت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اختار بنت ربنا، مناسبة ليا في تعليمها، شكلها مقبول بالنسبالي، رومانسية هادية ومجنونة هههه

* ازاى تقدر تحكم على بنت هنا في المنتدي انها محترمه ولا ؟؟
بالعشرة اقدر احكم، غير كدة اسلوب الكل داخل المنتدى -بنات وشباب- برئ في مظهره 




امتحان سهل  لا تدبيسة ولا حاجة، ميرسي بتول عالاستضافة الحلوة دي :flowers:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 يناير 2015)

*سامح الاول بشكرك علي وجودك
ثانيا احب اقولك ان اجاباتك كلها كانت سهله وبسيطة وصريحه
ربنا يكملك بعقلك يابني : )
وشكرا مره تانيه
وتعيش وادبسك علي طول 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 يناير 2015)

*ودوقتي معادنا معانا شبشوب اخر
هو كلامة كله لذيذ
ولو اتكلم يجذبك له كأنه مغناطيس
المنتدي بالنسباله فرحو
وهو في عريس
معانا ومعاكم
استاذ بيس 
*
اتفضل استاذي وخد راحتك عالاخر : )​


----------



## grges monir (18 يناير 2015)

انا جاى اقولكم متعملوش حسابى فى الموضوع
مش فاضى الجو برد هههه
وعلى فكرة الموضوع وحش من غيرى ودة عاجبنى عشان كدة مش هشارك:yahoo::gy0000:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (18 يناير 2015)

وااااااااااااااو "بيس"

وقلتي عليه أستاذ كمان مش ..........

عموماً .. أنا من أشد المعجبين بالرجل الراجل "peace" .

منظرينك يا "peace" يا برنس البرانيس هههه..شو رأيك فى القافيه ..؟

منور ياالغلا..


----------



## peace_86 (18 يناير 2015)

*أهلا وسهلا بالتدبيسة الحلوة ههههههههههه..

يجيليك يوم يا واثقة..



*- بتكلم بنات ع النت ولا لا؟
نعم.. 
يعني أنا لو في شخص ناوي أتكلم معاه لسبب ما فأتكلم معاه بغض النظر لو الشخص كان بنت ولا ولد..


*- وايه حدود علاقتك بيهم؟
عادية ..


*ويا ترى طلبت تشوف صورة بنت قبل كده على النت ؟
لما أشوف البنت حاطة صورة وردة ولا ممثلة مكان صورتها فأنا لا أسألها أبداً لأني مش حشري..
إلا لو تطورت العلاقة وصلت لـ حب .. إي يمكن
بس ولا مرة صارت..

*ايه وجهه نظرك في البنات اللي بتكلم ع النت؟
عادي.. زي وجهة نظري بالولد اللي يتكلم ع النت.

* هل حبيت او اعجبت ببنت من ع النت ؟
إعجاب كثييييييير..
حبيت: مرتين


*-وترضي ان اختك تكلم ولاد ع النت ولا لا؟ وليه؟
نعم أرضى.. لأني أعرف هي كيف تفكر..


*رد فعلك لو لقيت اختك بتكلم ولد ع النت ؟ وليه؟
أنا في الحقيقة عرفت أصلاً.. اكتشفت انها تكلم شاب وهي على أساس انها واقعة في حبه..
كانت صغيرة عمرها حوالي 18 .. قلتلها مش أي شاب يتكلم عالنت يكون صادق .. ثلاث أرباعهم لعابين..
وفي السعودية بالذات الشباب بيستهبلوا من على النت ويستغلوا طيبة البنات..
بعدين اقتنعت بكلامي.. لكن لو تكلمه لو إني زميل في العمل أو صديق فيسبوكي عادي..
لكن حب وغرام أنا سأتدخل لأني أكبر منها في السن


* وترضي ان اختك تحب واحد من ع النت ؟ وليه؟
لو كانت علاقة جدية.. نعم


*وهل ترضى اختك توري صورتها لولد على النت كصداقة محترمة ؟
مش مشكلة.. لأنه في بنات محترمات وروني صورهم لذلك أنا أعرف هذا الشي..
لكن المشكلة ان معظم شباب السعودية نيتهم مش حسنة.. 
لذلك أنا لا أمانع أن ترسل هي صورتها لكن حسب الشخص .. وهي أختي عارفة الموضوع كويس وفاهمة الدنيا


*تفتكر لية البنت لما بتكلم الولد على النت بتعتبره زى اخواها لكن هو بيفرق بينها وبين اخته ؟
نظرية جديدة ههههههخخخخخخخ :wub:
مش شرط يعتمد على تفكير الشخص نفسه بغض النظر لو أنه شخص هو بنت ولا ولد..


*امتي تقول ع البنت انها مش محترمه؟
يبين مش محتاج**..
هذه كانت إجابتي قبل أن أشاهد إجابة الأخ العزيز أيمن.. لكن بعد ما قرأت إجابته لقيت إني أملك نفس إجابته..
شخصياً لم أقل عن بنت أو ولد بأنه مش محترم-ـة من خلال اللبس أو التصرف أو عن إيحاء جنسي
أقول مش محترم لو كان الموضوع هي معاملات وأدب وتصرفات.. مش باللبس
يعني البنت اللي لابسة مايو عالبحر وسايبة العالم في حاله وكافية خيرها وشرها هذه بالنسبالي محترمة..
أما البنت اللي متغطية من شعرها لأخمص رجليها ومتلفلفة بستين قماش وتصارخ وتعلي صوتها فهذه اللي بجد (مش محترمة) ..


*ولما تشوف بنت لابسها محترم وماشية في الشارع في حالها واتعاكست هل هتدخل ولا هتقول وانا مالي ؟
سواءاً لابسة محترم ولا مش محترم هاقول أنا مالي..
الموضوع في الشارع وانا مش عارف خلفية الموضوع..
لكن لو حصل في الشغل أو في فصل الدراسة (لو اني أدرس) هنا ممكن أدخل..
وهذا الشي ينطبق حتى مع البنت اللي لابسة مش محترم..

حكاية مضايقة البنت هذه تستفزني


* اتسليت بكام بنت قبل كدة يعنى قلتلها بحبك وانت مكنش بتحبها كنت بتضيع وقت؟؟؟
ولا مرة ..


* لو انت روميو تختار مين تبقى جوليت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
شيري عادل :wub: ... بهزر
الجد: لا يوجد مواصفات معينة ممكن أكتبها.. هو شي يتحس مش بيتقااااااااااال :kap:

* ازاى تقدر تحكم على بنت هنا في المنتدي انها محترمه ولا ؟؟
كل اللي هنا محترمات..
وشخصياً لا أهتم لو كانت البنت بتعمل إيه من ورا المنتدى طالما هي عارفة حدودها في النت..*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (18 يناير 2015)

توتة الموضوع تحفة متبعااااه من اوله وبجد اسئلة حلوة واجابات الاعضاااء اجمل .

بس معلشي عندي اعتراضااات كتيرة ف بعض الاجابات 
ف انا بسجل متابعة هنا لحد ما ادخل لاب 
واسجل تسجيل غلاسة و نكش ف بعض الاعضااااااء ..


----------



## aymonded (18 يناير 2015)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> توتة الموضوع تحفة متبعااااه من اوله وبجد اسئلة حلوة واجابات الاعضاااء اجمل .
> 
> بس معلشي عندي اعتراضااات كتيرة ف بعض الاجابات
> ف انا بسجل متابعة هنا لحد ما ادخل لاب
> واسجل تسجيل غلاسة و نكش ف بعض الاعضااااااء ..



آه هانبدأ في النكش بقى بعد لما طاب الموضوع وعبر بسلام وقلنا نغلق الأبواب، شكلها هاتفتح على البحري وناخدو كلنا برد من تاني هههههههههههههه أرافوا بحال رجال وشباب المنتذى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ركزوا مع عياد بك فقط لا غير هههههههههههههه هو اللي هايجيب حقنا,,, بس هه، وقد زعتر من انزن
​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (18 يناير 2015)

> "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:
> 
> 
> > *





> "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:
> 
> 
> > ويا ترى طلبت تشوف صورة بنت قبل كده على النت ؟
> ...


----------



## philanthropist (18 يناير 2015)

الموضوع ده بجد روعة انا متابعة حتي النهاية


----------



## philanthropist (18 يناير 2015)

aymonded قال:


> آه هانبدأ في النكش بقى بعد لما طاب الموضوع وعبر بسلام وقلنا نغلق الأبواب، شكلها هاتفتح على البحري وناخدو كلنا برد من تاني هههههههههههههه أرافوا بحال رجال وشباب المنتذى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ركزوا مع عياد بك فقط لا غير هههههههههههههه هو اللي هايجيب حقنا,,, بس هه، وقد زعتر من انزن
> ​


عجباني اوي الجملة الاخيرة دي و قد زعتر من انزن


----------



## philanthropist (18 يناير 2015)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> طيب لو عكسنا الموضوع ووجهنا هذه الاسئلة للبنات
> حيون رايه ايه
> النت اكبر كذبة فى حياة الناس
> لا تصدق احد ولا تثق فى احد
> ...



ايه الكلام الغريب ده النت مش اكبر كذبة ف حياة الناس النت للي بيستخدمه صح مفيد و مهم و مسهل حاجات كتير اوي و مش كله بيكذب علي كله حضرتك غلطان و الصادقين كتير صحيح مش لازم نثق ف كل الناس لكن مينفعش اننا لا نثق في اي انسان بصراحة حضرتك بتجمع ف كلامك بين الكويس و الوحش و كان كله زي بعضه لا مش كله بيكذب ولت النت كذبة هو حضرتك داخل ع المنتدي من ام بي سي3ولا من ع النت بتستفيد ولا لا تصدق النت كذبة و المنتدي كذبة كمان ايه رايك بقي


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (18 يناير 2015)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> > ولماذا ايها الفتى تطلب صورة البُنية طالما انتا تراها بواقع الحياة  !!! ؟؟ وهل الصورة احلى !!!؟؟ ارجو الإجابة مع التعليل   :a63::kap:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## philanthropist (18 يناير 2015)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> طيب لو عكسنا الموضوع ووجهنا هذه الاسئلة للبنات
> حيون رايه ايه
> النت اكبر كذبة فى حياة الناس
> لا تصدق احد ولا تثق فى احد
> ...



اسفة ممكن يكون ردي عليك في عنف شوية بس انا فعلا عايزة افهم حضرتك هو ده استنتاج لاجابات متوقعة من الفتيات طب قايم علي ايه استنتاجك و ممكن توضح و جهة نظرك من فضلك


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (18 يناير 2015)

philanthropist قال:


> اسفة ممكن يكون ردي عليك في عنف شوية بس انا فعلا عايزة افهم حضرتك هو ده استنتاج لاجابات متوقعة من الفتيات طب قايم علي ايه استنتاجك و ممكن توضح و جهة نظرك من فضلك



بابا "حبيب يسوع" بيحذر البنات أصلاً من الشباب فى تعليقه .

والنت اكيد سلاح ذو حدين . واحنا بنختار الجانب اللي يخصنا .

لكن هو آكيد يقصد التحذير . وفعلاً لا يجب الثقه بأي أحد مهما كان حديثه أو كلامه يوحي بالصدق.

آسف لتدخلي ..لكن "حبيب يسوع" لن يدخل فى الفتره الحاليه لإنشغاله .


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (18 يناير 2015)

philanthropist قال:


> ايه الكلام الغريب ده النت مش اكبر كذبة ف حياة الناس النت للي بيستخدمه صح مفيد و مهم و مسهل حاجات كتير اوي و مش كله بيكذب علي كله حضرتك غلطان و الصادقين كتير صحيح مش لازم نثق ف كل الناس لكن مينفعش اننا لا نثق في اي انسان بصراحة حضرتك بتجمع ف كلامك بين الكويس و الوحش و كان كله زي بعضه لا مش كله بيكذب ولت النت كذبة هو حضرتك داخل ع المنتدي من ام بي سي3ولا من ع النت بتستفيد ولا لا تصدق النت كذبة و المنتدي كذبة كمان ايه رايك بقي



ممكن يكون الصادقين كتير بالنسبه ليكي..لكن مش كل إنسان يوحي كلامه بالصدق هو صادق.

الكتاب يقول إمتحنوا الارواح هل هي من الله ..

هو مش يقصد كلامك خالص .. هو طريقته تحذيريه فقط .. وهو بيقول لا تثق فى أي إنسان بمعني مش أي حد نعطيه ثقتنا وأسرارنا وخلاص..

آسف مره تانيه لتدخلي..


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 يناير 2015)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> توتة الموضوع تحفة متبعااااه من اوله وبجد اسئلة حلوة واجابات الاعضاااء اجمل .
> 
> بس معلشي عندي اعتراضااات كتيرة ف بعض الاجابات
> ف انا بسجل متابعة هنا لحد ما ادخل لاب
> واسجل تسجيل غلاسة و نكش ف بعض الاعضااااااء ..


*وطوبة ع طوبة خلى العركة منصوبة *
*اموت انا فى تهدية النفوووس 
مش تتأخرى اموكا 
علشان احضر مج النسكافيه المتين واقعد استفرج *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 يناير 2015)

*ياسلااام ايوة بقا
اجابات كلها صريحة وصادقة
ونابعه من تفكيير سوي لأنسان ناضج
 انا استمتعت بالأستضافة مع حضرتك أ.بيس
ميرسي كتير لقبولك الدعوة
ونورت كتييرر*
وانتظرني في تدبيسة جديده 



وجااري البحث عن شبشوب اخر ... 
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 يناير 2015)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> توتة الموضوع تحفة متبعااااه من اوله وبجد اسئلة حلوة واجابات الاعضاااء اجمل .
> 
> بس معلشي عندي اعتراضااات كتيرة ف بعض الاجابات
> ف انا بسجل متابعة هنا لحد ما ادخل لاب
> واسجل تسجيل غلاسة و نكش ف بعض الاعضااااااء ..


*ياسلام ياموكي
ده انتي تيجي وتشمري وتعترضي علي اللي انتي عايزاه
وانا هاشمر معاكي عشان لو احتاجتي اي مساعده:smil12:

صدقيني بجد مستنيه اشوف ايه الي معجبكيش في الاجابات اللي عدت وزي مايهمني اعرف تفكير الشوبوشيب يهمني اعرف ارأء الشوبات عليهم كمان

مستنياكي اكيد:smil12:
*​


----------



## aymonded (19 يناير 2015)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ياسلام ياموكي
> ده انتي تيجي وتشمري وتعترضي علي اللي انتي عايزاه
> وانا هاشمر معاكي عشان لو احتاجتي اي مساعده:smil12:
> 
> ...



يعني احنا ما بنصدق نغلوش على الموضوع
تيجي انتي تفكريها ليه بس، مهو يمكن تنسى مع الغلوشة
تقومي تأكدي الموضوع وتقولي مستنياكي
الطريق ملغم كله كنابل موكوتة مزروعة على الطركات 
معلشي حرف ال (ق) واخد أجازة اليومين دول هههههههههههههه
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (19 يناير 2015)

aymonded قال:


> يعني احنا ما بنصدق نغلوش على الموضوع
> تيجي انتي تفكريها ليه بس، مهو يمكن تنسى مع الغلوشة
> تقومي تأكدي الموضوع وتقولي مستنياكي
> الطريق ملغم كله كنابل موكوتة مزروعة على الطركات
> ...



لا تغلوش ولا حاجه يا أستاذ..:blush2:

إنا لها ..سأجعلها بين المُشاركات تائهه :new6:


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 يناير 2015)

مبدأيا تسجيل غلاسة على ثااااااامح 

ارجو توضيح الاجابة دي .. قبل الدخول ف مناقشة ههههههههههههههه



> *ولما تشوف بنت لابسها محترم وماشية في الشارع في حالها واتعاكست هل هتدخل ولا هتقول وانا مالي ؟
> لو لابسة محترم وماشية في حالها اصلا محدش هيبصلها
> لو حصل والموقف يحتاج للتدخل هدخل اكيد بس في حالة واحدة ان اللي بتتعاكس دي اختي في الكنيسة حتى لو لبسها تقليدي



ياريت تفهمني قصدك ؟؟؟ 
يعني الينت اللي لابسة محترم مش بتتعاكس ؟ وماحدش بيبصلها وبيكلمها ؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 يناير 2015)

:
يا ويلكم يا ويلكم
بصي يا انجل البنت اللي لابسة محترم ليها في مخيلتي صفات معينة 
من حيث لبسها، لغة جسمها، تعبيرات وشها .. وبناءً عالصفات كانت اجابتي ..

بمعنى بعد ماقريت (لابسه محترم) .. تخيلت بنت لابسه:
بنطلون كلاسيك واسع اسود اللون، بلوزة كلاسيك واسعة غامقة اللون ولامة شعرها مش حاطة ميك اب واخدة جنب وعينيها في الارض 

لكن مجيش تقوليلي انتي والا اللي بتقولك طوبة على طوبة خلي المعركة منصوبة والا اللي شمرت معاكي  بقا :
انا اعرف بنت عملا شعرها كيرلي ولابسة نضارة شمسية اه علشان الشمس
 وانت عارف بقا البنات رقيقة وبشرتها حساسة يعني 
وحاطة احمر شفايف وآي شادو ومرخيرها في السما 
ولابسة زي مانت اتخيلت بالظبط وماشية في حالها 
وياعيني جه ولد مش محترم قالها مش عارف ايه 
وقتها بقا 
 I feel like





 :t31:


أظن قصدي وضح ؟؟؟؟:spor24:

​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (19 يناير 2015)

+Sameh+ قال:


> :
> يا ويلكم يا ويلكم
> بصي يا انجل البنت اللي لابسة محترم ليها في مخيلتي صفات معينة
> من حيث لبسها، لغة جسمها، تعبيرات وشها .. وبناءً عالصفات كانت اجابتي ..
> ...



هو الكيرلي حرآآآم يا "سامح"..!:love45:!

يارب ميكونش حرآآم ..:shutup22:

هشمر معاهم لو حرآآم وهشمر معاك لو الكيرلي عادي ومحترم..​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 يناير 2015)

+Sameh+ قال:


> :
> يا ويلكم يا ويلكم
> بصي يا انجل البنت اللي لابسة محترم ليها في مخيلتي صفات معينة
> من حيث لبسها، لغة جسمها، تعبيرات وشها .. وبناءً عالصفات كانت اجابتي ..
> ...



توء مش وضح خالص هههههههههههه 
يعني البنت التانية دي .. ليهم حق الشباب يعاكسوها ؟ 

تاني استفسار 
انا اغلبية نزولي بيبقى من غير ميكب .. ومش بس كدة لا ببقى لامة شعري كحكة كمان ههههههههه 
ولبسي محترم لابعد حد .... اما عن طريقة مشيتي .. تقدر تقول شيخ غفر ههههه
وتقدر تقول اني بتعاكس كل يوم وانا ماشية عشرات المرات .. ؟؟
تفتكر فين البروبليما هنا ...

ترد بقى وانا هقولك كان ايه اعتراضي على اجابتينك الاتنين ....


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (19 يناير 2015)

حتي لو ماشي معاكي أخوكي ولا زوجك يا "Moky" مش هتسلمي من المضايقات.

بعتقد إن دا مرض مُتفشي ملوش علاقه بالحشمه ..رغم إن الحشمه ليها عامل كبير..لكن مش فى مصر تؤتؤ.

المنقبات بتتعاكس وبيتلقح عليها كلام.


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 يناير 2015)

+Sameh+ قال:


> :
> يا ويلكم يا ويلكم
> بصي يا انجل البنت اللي لابسة محترم ليها في مخيلتي صفات معينة
> من حيث لبسها، لغة جسمها، تعبيرات وشها .. وبناءً عالصفات كانت اجابتي ..
> ...


*ايه اللى انا شيفاه ده انت بتكلم جد !!!! 
طيب يا سامح ايه رأيك بقى ان البنت اللى شبه غفر السواحل دى بتتعاكس اكتر من اى بنت تانية
 ماشية فى الشارع 
لازم تعترف ان فى مشكلة فى الشارع المصرى فى المعاكسة 
تحس انه اوبشن جديد نازل السوق 
انا اعاكس اذن ان شاب روش 
وبعدين تعالى هنا 
السؤال كان ع انت هتدافع عن بنت بتتعاكس ولا لا 
ده ملوش علاقة بسبب معاكستها 
يعنى حضرتك لو لبسها مش عاجبك مش هتدافع عنها !!! 
ولو لبسها عاجبك هتدافع !!
ده مبدا هتدافع ولا لا بغض النظر بقى عن البنت دى شكلها عامل ازاى 
ليا رجعة تانى *​


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 يناير 2015)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> هو الكيرلي حرآآآم يا "سامح"..!:love45:!
> 
> يارب ميكونش حرآآم ..:shutup22:
> 
> هشمر معاهم لو حرآآم وهشمر معاك لو الكيرلي عادي ومحترم..​



لا يا خرستو انا مش بتكلم في نقطة حرام وحلال ويليق ولا يليق
انا بتكلم بس عن نقطة مواصفات اللبس المحترم من وجهة نظري
وبالعكس انا بفضل جدا الكيرلي والميك اب 
يللا بقا يا كبير شمر معايا عليهم ...:boxing:​



SECRET ANGEL قال:


> توء مش وضح خالص هههههههههههه
> يعني البنت التانية دي .. ليهم حق الشباب يعاكسوها ؟
> 
> تاني استفسار
> ...





انتي شايفة ايه ؟؟ 
بالنسبة لاستفسارك التاني:
بصي انا احبش اخش في تفاصيل بس عايز اقولك:
 ربما يكون وصفك للي اتكلمتي عنه من مشيتك، لبسك
شيفاه بسيط من خلال عينك البسيطة او كويس من وجهة نظرك زي ماهو كويس من وجهة نظر الشخصيات المحترمة 
لكن شباب كتير ليهم عيون ووجهات نظر شريرة ممكن يكون اكشن بسيط لفت نظرهم
بيهيفيور معين بسيط جدا حولوه لاعتقاد خاطئ.. وبلاش اقول اكتر من كدة .. بس احب ااكد ان لابد في بروبليمايا دفعتهم للمعاكسة
لكن -عن مزح- تفتكري اللي عاكسوكي دول كانوا لابسين نضاضير ؟؟ هههههههه
رديت اهو وفويت تقوليلي ايه اعتراضك على اجابتيني التانيين .. 
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 يناير 2015)

اولا انتي مش شبة غفر السواحل انتي ظالمة نفسك هههه .. ثانيا الشباب اللي بتعاكس نظراتهم غالبا بتكون بعيدة عن الشكل ,, فهما ميشغلهمش الشكل كتير 
ثالثا انتي بتحطي ميك اب والا لا ؟؟؟ هاااااا هنكذب 
دي لوحدها بتدفع الشاب انه يعاكسك بغض النظر عن باقي الدوافع ..


رابعا انا اجابتي كانت واضحة يا جماعة 
لو اللي بتتعاكس دي فقط اختي في الكنيسة هداااافع عنها بغض النظر عن لبسها محترم والا لا 

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 يناير 2015)

+Sameh+ قال:


> اولا انتي مش شبة غفر السواحل انتي ظالمة نفسك هههه .. ثانيا الشباب اللي بتعاكس نظراتهم غالبا بتكون بعيدة عن الشكل ,, فهما ميشغلهمش الشكل كتير
> ثالثا انتي بتحطي ميك اب والا لا ؟؟؟ هاااااا هنكذب
> دي لوحدها بتدفع الشاب انه يعاكسك بغض النظر عن باقي الدوافع ..
> 
> ...


*استنى كده يمكن مقعش :t17:
اه بحط ميك اب *
*دى حرية شخصية ولا هو انا انزل من بتنا شبه الشويش عطية علشان حضرة البيه 
الصايع ميبقاش لاقى حاجة يتلكك بيها علشان يعاكس 
اولا اللى بيعاكس بيعاكس حتى لو البنت مش حاطة اى حاااجة 
ولبسها ممكن جدا يكون واسع ومع ذلك بتتعاكس 
اللى بيعاكس ده مريض نفسى اصلا 
وبيطلع عقده علينا سبونى بقى عشان مش عاوزة اتفتح ههههههه 
ثانيا وده الاهم بقى 
طبعا وجهة نظرك تحترم 
بس الواجب بيقول ان اى حد يشوف واحدة بتتعاكس يدافع عنها 
حتى لو من موزمبيق مش اخته فى الكنيسة بس 
بس فى الاول والاخر رأيك يحترم 
*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (19 يناير 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *استنى كده يمكن مقعش :t17:
> اه بحط ميك اب *
> *دى حرية شخصية ولا هو انا انزل من بتنا شبه الشويش عطية علشان حضرة البيه
> الصايع ميبقاش لاقى حاجة يتلكك بيها علشان يعاكس
> ...



لقيت حرامي فى الميكروباص حاطط ايده ف جلابية الراجل مسكته ووقفت السواق واصريت انه حرامي ولازم ينزل من العربيه..فعلا نزل ولما نزل راح هاففني بقلم ف وشي من ناحية الشباك..سوئع..

الكتاب بيقول ملناش دعوه بخناقه مش بتاعتنا..

فعلشان كدا مش صح نتدخل فى أي موقف..ممكن تقلب علينا سو ..

ممكن يتغلبوا عليا اللي بيعاكسو..هيفتكروا هيرو جاي ينقذها مش هتلاقي اللي ينقذك بعدها..

علشان كدا التدخل حتي يكون بحكمه مش بتهور وخناق..

لكن مش فى كل الحالات هتدخل..لأني ممكن أكون ماشي مع واحده ولابسه محترم وتتعاكس وهيا معاي..!!

راح أعمل ..أركنها ع الرصيف واروح اخد حقي وحقها..!!

مين أولي بالتدخل ..؟

اللي معرفهاش ولا اللي أعرفها..إذا كُانت ماشيه معاي وبنسمع كلام..!!

يبقا ايه ..!!

مندخلش غير فى حدود ولو الأمر لزم..يعني هتنقذها من حاجه وحشه ممكن تحصل..

لكن لو مجرد مُعاكسه بالجمل اللفظيه ..نحط الهاند فري فى ووداننا أحسن واحنا فى الشارع علشان منسمعش حاجه خالص..​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 يناير 2015)

يا جماعة مكبرين الموضوع لية بس 
حد يشوف قمر ماشي علي الارض وما يبصش لية 
ولا حد يشوف حد ماشي منكسر وما يرفعش معنوياتة 
الشاب المصري دة قلبة كبير وعاطفي 
لو ما عملش كدة بيحس انة ما قالش كلمة الحق 


اصل انا عارف ان عليا الدور 
فقولت متعملوش حسابي 
انا لسة مستعشي فراخ بلدي


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 يناير 2015)

اوك ... 
اجاوبك بقى انا كدة فهمت وجهة نظرك ..
واعتراضي على وجهة نظرك ذاد حبتين تلاتة 

ذي ما قال كريس المنقبات والمحجبات بتتعاكس . ببتهيألي المنقبة مافيش حتة بهيفيور بيبان منها 
عشان يعكسوها ...

بالنسبة لانك متأكد ان في بروبليما خلت الشاب يعاكس .. 
يبقى انا كدة حساك مش بتتفرج على البنت اللي لابسة محترم وماشية عنيها ف الارض .. وبتتعاكس ..

وبعدين هو اي ولد لما بيحلق حلاقة معينة على الموضة ويحط اابرفيوم الملفت ويعمل الدوجلاس اللي هو ويخرج عشان يحس انه واثق ف نفسه ومرتاح كدة حد بيحرمه من حقه ده ..

البنت برده من حقها تحس ان هي جميلة .. تلبس لبس كويس تعمل شعرها كيرلي ..تضرب النضارة الشمس .. تحط الميكب اللي هي شايفة نفسها فيه جميلة ..
لو ده هيديها احساس بالراحة والثقة ف النفس .. ليه نحرمها من حقها ده بحجة انها كدة عايزة تتعاكس ..

هو العيب فيها ولا ف العين اللي بتبصلها .. 
يعني انت كدة طبقت كلام ان البنت بتخرج عشان تتعاكس .. 

لو عليا انا فعلا طبيعتي مابحبش المكياااااج خالص .. بحطه ايام قليلة جدا .. وبحطه بحكم شغل معين 
بروحه او غيره ..
بس انا لو حبيت ف يوم اخرج ب ميك اب .. والبس نضارتي الشمس وغيره .. 
يبقى انا كدة نازلة اتعاكس .. مين اللي يدي الحق ده لاي انسااااان ..

البنت ف مصر الجديدة او مدينة نصر بتخرج بلبس الافلام اللي انتو بتشفوه وما بتتعاكسش .. 
وده ليه .  لان المفهووووم مختلف عن البنت ...

سوري يعني .. ماقدرش احكم على بنت من لبسها ..

القصة ف اللي بيعاااااكس .. مش ف البنت مهما كاااااانت .. 
القصة قصت انعدام اخلاق .. ومبادئ وكبت اجتماعي ..
كبت نفسي وعوامل كتير .. 
ومش منها خالص .. لبس البنت .. 
البنت بقيت مضطرة ماتحسش بجمالها وتخرج ذي الغفير ف المناطق اللي منتشر فيها الجهل 
والانعدام الاخلاقي ده لانها خايفة ده يمد ايده عليها وده يعاكسها بكلمة وحشة ..
مش لان لبسها مش محترم .. بقى مجرد اضطرار وغصب ...


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 يناير 2015)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> *
> لقيت حرامي فى الميكروباص حاطط ايده ف جلابية الراجل مسكته ووقفت السواق واصريت انه حرامي ولازم ينزل من العربيه..فعلا نزل ولما نزل راح هاففني بقلم ف وشي من ناحية الشباك..سوئع..
> 
> الكتاب بيقول ملناش دعوه بخناقه مش بتاعتنا..
> ...


*


"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:



​

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*اولا الوضع هنا بيختلف يا كريس 
اللى خلانى قولت ع موضوع ان لازم البنت حد يدافع عنها 
لان للاسف والمؤلم جدا فى بلدنا 
ان دلوقتى اى شاب بيشوف بنت بتتعاكس بيعمل نفسه من بنها 
انا بشوف بنات بتتعاكس فمثلا تقوله عيب او ليه كده 
ابص الاقى الحيوان اللى بيعاكسها مش عاجبه انها تقوله ليه 
ويبدا فى الشتايم القذرة وكانه ده حقه وحد منعه منه 
انا مابقولش ان واحد بس يتدخل 
لو اتنين تلاتة ادخلوا وبالحكمة وقفوا مع البنت 
اظن ان اللى بيعاكس هيفكر مرة واتنين وتلاتة قبل ما يعاكس 
لكن طالما انا بعاكس وشايف الناس عاجبها كده وماسيين مش ناطقيين 
ما طبيعى هعمل ده 
*​​​​


----------



## grges monir (19 يناير 2015)

انا رايىء بقى فى المعاكسة
البت تلبس اللى عايزة محدش لية عندها حاجة 
تتعاكس بقى دى مشكلة اللى بيعاكس مش مشكلة اللى اتعاكست
لان من حقها تماما وحريتها انها لا تجبر لا ارتداء شىء معين بحجة المعاكسة
دى مشكلة مجتمع ونقص فية مش  مشكلة البنت انها لابسة لابس فى نظر ناس معينة ملفت
الامور دى نسبية على فكرة اللى انت شايفة ملفت غيرك بيشوفة غير كدة والعكس
فى دول العالم الاول تلبس اللى عايزة محدش لية عندك حاجة ولا هتتعاكس  زيى مبيحصل عندنا وتقريبا برة المعاكسة كلمة مش موجودة
على فكرة عندنا بعض المشكلات الفكرية نتيجة تركمات ثقافات سلبية وليس تصرفات افراد


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 يناير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> انا رايىء بقى فى المعاكسة
> البت تلبس اللى عايزة محدش لية عندها حاجة
> تتعاكس بقى دى مشكلة اللى بيعاكس مش مشكلة اللى اتعاكست
> لان من حقها تماما وحريتها انها لا تجبر لا ارتداء شىء معين بحجة المعاكسة
> ...


*يسلم فمك يا استااااااااذ نفيسة :fun_lol:*​


----------



## grges monir (19 يناير 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *يسلم فمك يا استااااااااذ نفيسة :fun_lol:*​


:new6:


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 يناير 2015)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> اوك ...
> اجاوبك بقى انا كدة فهمت وجهة نظرك ..
> واعتراضي على وجهة نظرك ذاد حبتين تلاتة
> 
> ...



انجل مش حاسة انك استعجلتي في اجابتك؟؟ وانك فرعتي الموضوع ؟؟
طب اقري الحوار مالاول وركزي على استفسارك  وبصي على اجابتي من زواية استفسارك فقط وبلاش نحرف فيها 
و عايز اعرف بقا ملخص اللي فهمتيه من وجة نظري ؟؟ 
و افكرك استفسارك كان في صيغة سؤال( هي البنت اللي لابسة محترم مش بتتعاكس؟)
مكنتش بخصوص حرية البنات وحقوقهم، وانا مقولتش ان البنت مش من حقها تلبس وتتمكيج وتحس انها جميلة
 بالعكس ان بعجب بالبنات الشيك في لبسهم ومش بيفرق معايا اللبس اطلاقاااا
ولا قولت البنت بتخرج علشان تتعاكس ولا بحكم عالبنت من لابسها
 .. فياريت نركز على صلب الموضوع  وبلاش نفرع و نحور وندور ونقوّل كلام انا مقولتوش  

وبردو مستني اعتراضاتك التانية ^^
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 يناير 2015)

*اوبااااا انا شايفه مش البنات اللي شمرت وجت علي الشبشوب الغلبان سامح
لا والشوبيشيب كمان :d
طبعا عجبني جدا كلام موكي وروري وجرجس وكريس

بس عايزة اقولك ياسامح ان فعلا مش البنت اللي لبسها ملفت او اوفر هي اللي ببتعاكس بس
لا وكمان البنت العاديه جدا في لبسها المعقول
لان فكرة ان البنت تلبس دلوقتي بنطلون واسع كيلاسيك وبلوزة واسعه كيلاسك زي ماقولت
اعتقد الازياء  دي كانت زماااااااااااان
لان وبمنتهي البساطة احنا دلوقتي في عصر الموضه حيث الاسكيني والبلوروه **




*
*
وصدقني البنت لو لبست عبايه هتتعاكس برضو
لان دلوقتي المشكله مش في لبسها المشكله ان في ازمة اخلاق بجد في البلد
ازمة اخلاق لدرجه ان البنت تكون ماشية مع مامتها وتتعاكس برضو !
ازمة اخلاق لدرجه ان في امهات كتير جدا بقت تخاف تنزل بنوتاتها لوحدها مهما حصل خوفا عليهم من  الشباب اياهم !

عموما انا مستمتعه اوي بنقاشكم مع بعض
بنات وشباب
والنقاش مفتوح لحد ماتخلصوا براحتكم
وبعد كده ندخل شبشوب جديد يرد عالاسئله
ونشمر ونرد عليه لو معجبانش برضو 
النبي انا قصدي اهدي النفوس مش اكتر*




​


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 يناير 2015)

لو لابسة محترم وماشية في حالها اصلا محدش هيبصلها (دي كانت اجابتي)




SECRET ANGEL قال:


> ...
> البنت ف مصر الجديدة او مدينة نصر بتخرج بلبس الافلام اللي انتو بتشفوه وما بتتعاكسش ..
> ...
> .






واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> وصدقني البنت لو لبست عبايه هتتعاكس برضو
> 
> 
> ...


​


واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> 
> اصبريييي الموضوع مش هيعدي بالسهل دانتو هتشوفوا دم  ههههههه:bomb:​*


​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يناير 2015)

*وطوبة ع طوبة خلى العركة منصوووبة
 :smil15::smil15::smil15::smil15:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 يناير 2015)

+Sameh+ قال:


> لو لابسة محترم وماشية في حالها اصلا محدش هيبصلها (دي كانت اجابتي)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يناير 2015)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هههههههههههههه فقريه
> تموتي في المصايب:new6:​



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
من بعض ما عندكم ابيبى :smil15:*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (20 يناير 2015)

+Sameh+ قال:


> :
> 
> 
> لكن مجيش تقوليلي انتي والا اللي بتقولك طوبة على طوبة خلي المعركة منصوبة والا اللي شمرت معاكي  بقا :
> ...




يا سامح انا ماتسرعتش انت كدة اللي في تناقض ف كلامك 
منين الكلام ده على رمي اللوم كله على البنت 
ومنين كلامك ف المشاركة الاخيرة ؟ 
ممكن اكون محتاجة توضيح ''' المشاركة دي واضحة وضوح الشمس "


----------



## peace_86 (20 يناير 2015)

*أعتقد إن أساساً المشكلة في السؤال اللي طرحته أختنا الفاضلة واثقة لما قالت:*


> *ولما تشوف بنت لابسها محترم وماشية في الشارع في حالها واتعاكست هل هتدخل ولا هتقول وانا مالي ؟



*لأن صيغة السؤال من أساسها وكأنها تقول: بالنسبة للي لابسة مش محترم فدا شي مفروغ منه إنها المفروض تتعاكس بس أنا بتكلم عن اللي لابسة محترم..

المبدأ برأيي من بدايته غلط.. التحرش والمضايقة هو غلط في كل الحالات!

سواءاً اللي لابسة محترم ولا اللي لابسة مش محترم..
أنا مش بتكلم عن البصبصة أو عن اللي واحد تزيغ عينيه غصباً عنه أو اللي يقول كلمتين بصوت واطي لصاحبه اللي جنبه ..

لكن بتكلم عن اللي يضايق البنت ويلاحقها هو في كل الحالات غلطان بغض النظر عن لبس البنت..*


----------



## grges monir (20 يناير 2015)

متااابع العركة هههههه


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 يناير 2015)

يا انجل افهميني .. الغرض من كلامي مش اساءة للبنت اللي لابسة ضيق خااااالص 
انا بحترم كل بنت *محترمة في اسلوبها *واللبس دة  بالنسبالي مش مقياس لأدب البنت اطلاقاااااا

الغرض من كلامي توضيح ان البنت اللي بتلبس ضيق
(اللي اسلوبها محترم وعارفة حدودها)  
او البنت اللي بتلبس محترم بس لغة جسمها وتعبيرات وشها بتشوه صورة اللبس المحترم ..
(اللي اسلوبها محترم وعارفة حدودها)
طبيعي ومتوقع جدااا  الشباب هيضايقوها فمجيش تشتكي
 ولو جت اشتكت آي فييل لايك مالصورة وضحت 
.. فعليها انها تتجاهله وتتجاهل كلامه وتلبس وتنزل زي ماهي عايزه فانتي ليكي حريتك ...

 لكن البنت اللي لابسة محترم  "بصورة مكتملة" زي ماوصفت في اول كومنت خالص ليا
 (اللي اسلوبها محترم وعارفه حدودها) 
زي ماقولت من النادر جدااا انها تتعاكس 
 ومهما كان كلامي محدش متفق عليه دة ميهزنيش لاني مش بقول كلام من فراغ


وحقيقي في السؤال اللي قالته واثقه :
امتى تقول عالبنت انها مش محترمة؟
جاوبت وقلت بمزح (لو هي مش محترمة .. مش محتاجة فقاقة يعني)
عارفة ليه؟؟ لانه سؤال ملقتلوش اجابة عندي
جه في دماغي اني اقول من لابسها ولكني رفضت الفكرة تماما
طب هعرفها ازاي وانا معشرتهاش ولا اتكلمت معاها 
فعلشان كدة جاوبت وقلت كدة ..  
فانا عن نفسي مبحكمش عن البنت من لابسها 
والا بعترض على لبسها ايا كان.. طالما اسلوبها بسيط  ومحترم وعارفة حدودها كويس اوي ..
انا بس تاااني هقول ان البنت اللي لابسة ضيق متجيش تشتكي لان متوقع جداااا ومن الطبيعي جداااا داخل مصر انها تتعاكس وتلفت انتبااااه الشباب اللي افكارها مشوهة وسلبية
تقدري بقا تقوليلي فين التناقض في كلامي؟؟؟؟

​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 يناير 2015)

اعمل يا يا "سامح" يا صديقي .. شكلي خونتك ههههه

بس حابب بجد اقلك إن فى نوعيات مش بتسيب حد فى حاله ..

صدقني شفت شباب بيعاكسوا بنت جمالها علي قده وبيعاكسوه بكلمات مهينه انها وحشه وكدا وايه اللي مطلعها من البيت..

يعني دي هتتأثر أكتر وهتنجرح أكتر لانه ذم مش مدح ..

كمان قريت فى كتاب للبابا شنوده مش فاكر هو (عشرة مفاهيم) ولا كتاب تاني .

بس بيقول فيه ..ممكن تكون الواحده لبسها محترم جداً وجميله جداً ..والناس بتعاكسها..

طيب هي محترمه فى لبسها ..فهل ذنبها انها جميله ..!!

الشر بينبع من قلب اللي سمح لنفسه يعاكس ويلقح كلام ..آكيد اللبس ليه عامل..بس تعرف يا سامح المحترم محترم حتي لو شايف قدامه واحده مش محترمه ومش لابسه لبس محتشم ..

فى قصة يوسف قال كيف أخطيء إلي الرب وأصنع هذا الشر العظيم..

رغم إنه الشر جاله لحد عنده ..لكن خاف ربنا .. هو كدا بالنسبه للي بيعاكس ..

اللي خايف ربنا هيكون محترم حتي لو الشر جاله .. واللي مش خايف ربنا هيدور علي الشر فى اي حته..

والكتاب إتكلم عن لباس الحشمه أكيد..فعلشان كدا برضو أكيد اللبس ليه عامل كبير..

لكن برضو الشر بينبع من قلب اللي بيعاكس ..ودا ميمنعش إن فى نوعيات بتحب تلفت الأنظار ليها بلبسها.

حتي لو اللبس محترم ممكن يكون من جواها مش كويس وبتعثر كتير علشان تسمع كلام يرضي غرورها وتحس إنها حاجه..

ـ ـ ـ

سآمحني بئا .. أنا مشمر معاك علي فكره ..
​


----------



## aymonded (20 يناير 2015)

هل هُنالك من يُكشر عن أنيابه !!!!!
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2015)

*



			كمان قريت فى كتاب للبابا شنوده مش فاكر هو (عشرة مفاهيم) ولا كتاب تاني .

بس بيقول فيه ..ممكن تكون الواحده لبسها محترم جداً وجميله جداً ..والناس بتعاكسها..

طيب هي محترمه فى لبسها ..فهل ذنبها انها جميله ..!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

عايزة اقولك ياكريس ان مش الجميله بس هي اللي بتتعاكس
لا واللي مش جميله كمان
في شباب مابتبقاش عاتقه اهي اي انثي ماشية وخلاص*








> هل هُنالك من يُكشر عن أنيابه !!!!!


*بمعني ايه*





*طيب هااه ووصلتوا لحد فين*
*عموما انا معاكم لحد ماتوصوا*



​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (21 يناير 2015)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *عايزة اقولك ياكريس ان مش الجميله بس هي اللي بتتعاكس
> لا واللي مش جميله كمان
> في شباب مابتبقاش عاتقه اهي اي انثي ماشية وخلاص*
> 
> ...



انا اللي بأُكشر عن أنيابي ,, لإني أراهنك إن كونتي قريتي موشاركتي.:ranting:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2015)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> انا اللي بأُكشر عن أنيابي ,, لإني أراهنك إن كونتي قريتي موشاركتي.:ranting:


ههههههه 
لا انا قريتها كلها 

بس مش فاهمة التعبيرر يعني بمعني ايه ؟ 


​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (21 يناير 2015)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ههههههه
> لا انا قريتها كلها
> 
> بس مش فاهمة التعبيرر يعني بمعني ايه ؟
> ...



بمعني كإنك ضفتي معلومه جديده بإن الفتاه (ذات الجمال المحدود) بتتعآكس برضو..
وانا صاحب الإكتشاف دا قلك وكاتبها قبلك .:beee:

بقولك ايه بئا..:ranting: ..متقوليش عليها وحشه لإنها مش وحشه وتخصني هااا..​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2015)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> بمعني كإنك ضفتي معلومه جديده بإن الفتاه (ذات الجمال المحدود) بتتعآكس برضو..
> وانا صاحب الإكتشاف دا قلك وكاتبها قبلك .:beee:
> 
> بقولك ايه بئا..:ranting: ..متقوليش عليها وحشه لإنها مش وحشه وتخصني هااا..​


*انت عندك حق
وانا خنني التعبيير 
لاني مؤمنه تماما ان الحلاوة حلاوة الروح والاخلاق قبل الشكل :smil12:
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2015)

*معلش ياجماعه انا مش بقطع نقاشكم ولا حاجه
وممكن تكملوا عادي جدا
ولكن وصلتلي رساله من احد الاعضاء
اني استضيف عضو معانا هنا
لانه اجاباته عالاسئله هتكون مهمه وهتفيد كتير مننا
اكيد زي الاعضاء اللي سبقوه
الصراحه العضو ده انا معرفوش اوي ومتعملتش معاه
ولكن اتشوقت اني اشوف اجابته عالاسئله من الكلام اللي سمعته عنه 

هو استاذ تيمو
الاول بعتذر استاذ تيمو
اني دبستك بدون سابق انذار
وبدون مااستأذنك
ولكن اتقالي انك مش هتكسفني
وهتدخل تشارك معانا لان صدرك رحب
منتظريين حضرتك 
*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (21 يناير 2015)

> ولكن اتقالي انك مش هتكسفني



إبقي قابليني لو عبر التوبيك أصلاً:t33:

"تيمو" أصلاً راح رحله طوله لكوكب المُشتري..رآح يشتري من المُشتري لبنه وشاي..​


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 يناير 2015)

قولت ان البنت جمالها على اده لكن متكلمتش عن مظهرها ... لبسها .. استخدامها لادوات التجميل .. تفرق؟؟ ..اه تفرق جداا .. هأكد تاني انا مش ضد حرية البنات ولا لبسهم لكن شباب مصر بيتلككوا عالمعاكسات
اما  من ناحية المشاعر من الطبيعي انها تتأثر وتنجرح من كلامهم

بالنسبة للي قريته في كتاب للبابا شنودة .. انا كمان سمعته من خادم في الكنيسة .. في البداية انت معايا ان البنت المحترمة كونها تهتم بمظهرها وادوات التجميل دة ميقلش من احترمها ( الاسلوب فقط هو مقياس للإحترام)

 سؤالي تقدر تحدد هل البنت المحترمة دي اللي *لبسها محترم *وقت معاكستها كانت حاطة ميكب وا لا لا؟؟ .. ستايل شعرها ؟؟.. هل تقدر توصفلي لبسها المحترم؟؟ .. هل بنفس الصورة اللي اتكلمت عنها في بداية مشاركاتي ؟؟ .. 
فلنفرض انها في لبسها محترم لابعد حد، مبتحطش ميكاب، بتعمل شعرها كحكة ومشيتها زي الغفر هههه فجمالها لوحدة  كااافي لدفع الشباب لمعاكستها ودي البربليما اللي كانت عايزة تعرفها انجل لما اتكلمت عن صفاتها اللي بدل على هدوئها في لبسها وستايل شعرها ومشيتها فالجمال طبعا  دافع للمعاكسة بس في الحالة دي مش هكسر عليها القولة هههه
اما من ناحية ذنبها والا مش ذنبها .. فانا من البداية مبلمهومش على اللبس وبأكد ان كل بنت حـــــرة .. ولكن ادي حال الكتير من شباب مصر  

ومعاك جدا في ان المحترم محترم حتى لو شايف قدامه واحدة مش محترمة ولبسها مش محتشم
لكن انا هنا مبكلمش هنا عن الاشخاص المحترمة .. انا بتكلم عن الشباب اللي افكارها مشوهة وسلبية ..

احبك وانت مشمر معايا ههههه
احلا مسا عليك يا حبي :smile02
​


----------



## تيمو (21 يناير 2015)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *معلش ياجماعه انا مش بقطع نقاشكم ولا حاجه
> وممكن تكملوا عادي جدا
> ولكن وصلتلي رساله من احد الاعضاء
> اني استضيف عضو معانا هنا
> ...



ما بتعرفي مين تيمو ... يا حيف  وبعدين من ايمتا أنا أستاذ؟؟

خريستو باشا ...
إياك تجيب سيرة حبيبة قلبي: اللبنة ، صدقاً لو وضعوا الشمس على يميني والقمر على يساري على أن أترك شرب الشاي وأكل اللبنة لما فعلت


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 يناير 2015)

تيمو قال:


> ما بتعرفي مين تيمو ... يا حيف  وبعدين من ايمتا أنا أستاذ؟؟
> 
> خريستو باشا ...
> إياك تجيب سيرة حبيبة قلبي: اللبنة ، صدقاً لو وضعوا الشمس على يميني والقمر على يساري على أن أترك شرب الشاي وأكل اللبنة لما فعلت


يا زلمة هو في اطيب من اللبنة واذكي من الشاي 
وخصوصا شاي العروسة ويلية شاي ربيع 
عازمك علي شاي العروسة 
عندي بالبيت


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (21 يناير 2015)

تيمو قال:


> ما بتعرفي مين تيمو ... يا حيف  وبعدين من ايمتا أنا أستاذ؟؟
> 
> خريستو باشا ...
> إياك تجيب سيرة حبيبة قلبي: اللبنة ، صدقاً لو وضعوا الشمس على يميني والقمر على يساري على أن أترك شرب الشاي وأكل اللبنة لما فعلت



اعذرها يا باشا ..لسا جديده.اللي مايعرفك يجهلك..

وبعدين انا قلتلهم انك فى مغامره لأجل اللبنه ورحله لأجل الشاي..

يعني بوضح غرامك بهن ..

احكيلنا ..اتسليت بكام لبنه وضحكت علي كام شاي :smil12:​


----------



## تيمو (21 يناير 2015)

> والله العظيم هاقول الحق



راح أكون لدرجة الاستفزاز يمكن 



> بتكلم بنات ع النت ولا لا؟



أكيد ... 



> وايه حدود علاقتك بيهم؟



علاقة إخوة، وصداقة أفضل من ألف صداقة على أرض الواقع. ممكن مرات بنرتاح أكتر لأشخاص ما بنعرفهم وجه لوجه وبنفضفض 



> ويا ترى طلبت تشوف صورة بنت قبل كده على النت ؟



لا ... بس الأهم من اللا، هي معرفة دوافعي لعدم التفكير بهذا الأمر. لأنه بنظري أن من يطلب صورة فتاة لا يخاف عليها كثيراً، إذا كنتُ وأنا الشب المسيحي ، والذي ربما تثق فيني ، أطلب صورتها، فكأنني أعطيها تصوّر أن هذا السلوك طبيعي ومن الممكن من أي شاب أن يطلب صورتها. لو البنت كان ليها حساب على فيسبوك أو توتير أو غيرهم، عادي، إنما طلب الصورة مختلف، الأمر يُشبه أن تتكلم البنت مع الشباب ضمن شلة أو مجموعة أمام أعين الناس، فده عادي، إنما حينما يبدآن بالخروج معاً هذا يعني أن هناك أمر خاص بينهما، فيبقى الشب يأخذ خطوة واضحة حتى لو لم تنتهي بالخطبة. فلماذا سأطلب صورتها؟ لو كنت مهتم بأمرها سأراها على الواقع.

إضافة أن بعض الناس تريد الخصوصية لذلك تختار المنتديات حتى تحافظ على مساحة خصوصيتها.
.



> ايه وجهه نظرك في البنات اللي بتكلم ع النت؟



عادي، وطبيعي جداً أن تتصرف الفتاة بكل قوة وذكاء وعفوية، إنما أن تكون حذرة، فالبنات أكثر رومانسية وأكثر تأثراً بالكلام المعسول، ويمكن أن يكون هذا مدخل لاستغلال البنات. إضافة إلى أننا نحيا ضمن مجتمع يعتقد أن الفتاة المسيحية أسهل بتكوين صداقات، لذلك يجب الحذر والنضوج العاطفي والفكري قبل الخوض في متاهات النت.



> هل حبيت او اعجبت ببنت من ع النت ؟



أكيد، على فكرة أنا معجب بزميلات هنا 



> وترضي ان اختك تكلم ولاد ع النت ولا  لا؟ وليه؟



أختي أكبر مني ومتزوجة، ونحن نشأنا ضمن أجواء احترام وعدم تدخل. ولكن البنت كلما كبرت تكون أكثر استقرار عاطفي وتتحمل الضغوط. إنما لأولاد إخوتي جميعاً من المهم المتابعة والإرشاد والنُصح وفي بعض الأحيان أعتقد من المهم ((التجسس)) على هواتف وكمبيوترات الأولاد سواء ذكور أو إناث. 



> رد فعلك لو لقيت اختك بتكلم ولد ع النت ؟ وليه؟



بيعتمد على سنها (وسأتحدث هنا عن أولاد إخوتي) ، فكلهم بالمدارس، لذلك راح أسعى لمعرفة من أين تعرفه؟ هل هو زميل دراسة، من الشبيبة أو شخص خارج؟ لو كان ابن صفها (زميل مدرسة) عادي، لو كان خارج المدرسة أو الشبيبة، فكم عمره؟ ولماذا يكلمها؟؟ من الممكن أن اقوم أنا بالحديث معه على أساس إنو أنا هي، لأعرف نفسيته، حقيقته، هل هو مريض، تفكيره غير نظيف؟ أم شخص نظيف من الداخل ويؤمن بالصداقة؟ 



> وترضي ان اختك تحب واحد من ع النت ؟ وليه؟



طبعاً لم لا؟ فالنت أصبحت عالم يفرض نفسه علينا، لكن من المهم بعد التعارف الفكري والروحي أن لا يطلب صور لها، بل ينتقل للواقع ويقابلها ضمن معرفة الأهل المسبقة (سواء أهله أو أهلها) ويكون جاد حتى ولو لم تتكلل العلاقة بالخطبة.



> هل ترضى اختك توري صورتها لولد على النت كصداقة محترمة ؟



ما هو تعريف الصداقة المحترمة؟ لو على النت ضمن فيسبوك وأمام الجميع يبقى عادي، ولكن لو لم يكن صور على أي من المواقع الاجتماعية يبقى لا، فالصداقة المحترمة هي صداقة على المستوى الفكري والروحي وليس الشكل. ولو كانت صداقة محترمة، فأين المانع أن نخرج جميعاً لشرب كاسة شاي  وهنا أتحدث عن العمر المناسب الذي يضمن نضوج عاطفي ونفسي وثقة بالنفس من ناحية الفتاة بحيث لا تتعرض لأي ضغوط. هناك ضغوط تتعرض لها الفتيات في مجتمعنا وخصوصاً إغراءات الزواج وخلافه. فنصيحتي لكل بنت كوني حذرة مع الخارج، منفتحة مع أهل بيتك وتتقبلي النصيحة مهما بدت غير مناسبة في حينها، ولكن حتماً ستدركين أهميتها لاحقاً. 



> تفتكر لية البنت لما بتكلم الولد على النت بتعتبره زى اخواها لكن هو بيفرق بينها وبين اخته ؟



بيعتمد على نفسيته ونظرته للبنات، فلو كانت نظرته غير محترمة فسيتعامل مع البنات بشكل مختلف عن معاملته لأخته، لأنه سيسمح لنفسه ما يرفضه لأخته لأنه من جواه مش نظيف.



> امتي تقول ع البنت انها مش محترمه؟



الصراحة مستحيل أحكي هيك، ولكن لو تسببت بالأذية فربما سأقولها.



> ولما تشوف بنت لابسها محترم وماشية في الشارع في حالها واتعاكست هل هتدخل ولا هتقول وانا مالي ؟



لا يوجد لباس محترم ولباس غير محترم. يوجد عقل وعيون غير محترمة وعقل وعيون محترمة. فبكل الأحوال ومهما كان لبس الفتاة سأتدخل، لأنني أعتقد حينما أصبحنا نقول: وأنا مالي، زادت نسبة التحرّش. المشكلة يا صديقتي أن المجتمع بأغلبه يفكّر بطريقة: فتاة لابسة قصير وكت يبقى تستاهل. اللباس حرية شخصية ولكن المعاكسة ليست حرية شخصية بل انتهاك لخصوصيات البنات.



> اتسليت بكام بنت قبل كدة يعنى قلتلها بحبك وانت مكنش بتحبها كنت بتضيع وقت؟؟؟



ولا مرة، "فأنا أحبك" لا أقولها إلّا بعد اقتناع تام. لكن أنا بطيء بطبعي وقراراتي أنفذها بعد فترة طويلة نسبياً ويمكن الشخص المقابل هو يُصاب بالإحباط.




> لو انت روميو تختار مين تبقى جوليت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



جوليت لازم تكون: ذكية، حكواتية (يعني بتبرم كتير أو رغّاية)، عندها موهبة على الأقل، مؤمنة.

ومعها مليون ههه 



> ازاى تقدر تحكم على بنت هنا في المنتدي انها محترمه ولا ؟؟



صعب الحكم، فالاحترام نسبي، يمكن أنا ما أراه غير محترم يكون بنظر غيري محترم والعكس، وبالنسبة لي عدم الإحترام ببساطة يعني الإساءة لدرجة الأذية لي أو لأي شخص، فالقادر أن يُسيء لغيره ويؤذيه هو غير محترم مهما كان جنسه. 

إضافة إلى أن الفكرة مستحيل أن نصنّفها على أساس أنها محترمة أو لا. الفكرة دائماً محترمة ما لم تسبب الأذية.

شكراً للموضوع الهام، فهذا الموضوع خطير والتعامل مع النت يجب أن يكون ضمن حدود الوعي والحذر مع عدم إهمال الجانب الآخر من تمضية وقت جميل وممتع.


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 يناير 2015)

> ما بتعرفي مين تيمو ... يا حيف  وبعدين من ايمتا أنا أستاذ؟؟


*زي ماقالك كريس اللي مايعرفك يجهلك طبعا
انا عارفه حضرتك كاعضو معانا هنا
انما محصلش ببنا اي مجال للكلام
وعشان كده قولت مش عارفاه
يعني ماعرفش هيكسفنيي ولا هيشارك ولاايه : )

بمناسبة ياحيف صحيح
هي يعني ايه الكلمة دي
بسمع جورج وسوف بيقولها في اغنيته
"وابكي علي الخلان واقول ياحيف ياحيف ياحيف " 

انا بشكرك لانك لبيت الدعوه وجيت جاوبت عالاسئله
بمنتهي العقل والحكمة 
وبشكرك لانك ماكسفتنيش برغم اني دبستك بدون استأذان
ميرسي بجد لحضرتك ونورت 
ولكن كان عندي تعقيب صغنوني كده علي اجابه من ضمن الاجابات
*


> *وترضي ان اختك تحب واحد من ع النت ؟ وليه؟
> *طبعاً لم لا؟ فالنت أصبحت عالم يفرض نفسه علينا، لكن من  المهم بعد التعارف الفكري والروحي *أن لا يطلب صور لها*، بل ينتقل للواقع  ويقابلها ضمن معرفة الأهل المسبقة (سواء أهله أو أهلها) ويكون جاد حتى ولو  لم تتكلل العلاقة بالخطبة.


طيب وليه مايشوفش صورتها
هو مش من حقه يشوف صورتها ويشوف شكل الانسانه اللي بتكلمه دي
او شكل الانسانه اللي ممكن تكون شريكة حياته في يوم من الايام
مش يمكن بعد فتره اعجاب وحب كبيرة اوي عالنت
اما يجي يشوفها ماتعجبهوش شكلا ؟
مش يمكن يكون راسملها صورة في خياله
واما يشوفها يلاقيها حاجه تانيه خالص
ومايقدرش يكمل وعده معاها وكده البنت تدخل في حاله نفسيه سيئة ؟
يعني حضرتك موافق علي مبدأ انها ترتبط من عالنت
ومش موافق انه يشوف صورتها
وايه المشكله ان يشوف صورتها
طالما هي واثقه فيه لدرجه انه ممكن يكون شيرك حياتها في يوم من الايام 
انا مش فهمت ؟



> لو انت روميو تختار مين تبقى جوليت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ جوليت لازم تكون: ذكية، حكواتية (يعني بتبرم كتير أو رغّاية)، عندها موهبة على الأقل، مؤمنة.


انا اول مره اشوف شب بيحب البنت الرغايه كديدة دي


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (22 يناير 2015)

> لا يوجد لباس محترم ولباس غير محترم.


هشمرلك بئا يا "تيمو"
طيب مكنش الكتاب أوصي بلباس الحشمه..!!

هكمل باقي مشاركتك بعدين واشمر الايدين
​


----------



## تيمو (22 يناير 2015)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> يا زلمة هو في اطيب من اللبنة واذكي من الشاي
> وخصوصا شاي العروسة ويلية شاي ربيع
> عازمك علي شاي العروسة
> عندي بالبيت



ههه احكيلهم يا عم   أتشرف بذلك ...




"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> اعذرها يا باشا ..لسا جديده.اللي مايعرفك يجهلك..
> 
> وبعدين انا قلتلهم انك فى مغامره لأجل اللبنه ورحله لأجل الشاي..
> 
> ...



شوف يا صديقي أنا ما خليت كاسة شاي تعتب علي ولا لبنة من شرّي هههه وكل وحدة أتعرّف عليها أوقعها في دباديبي قصدي بطني بظرف يومين


----------



## تيمو (22 يناير 2015)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *زي ماقالك كريس اللي مايعرفك يجهلك طبعا
> انا عارفه حضرتك كاعضو معانا هنا
> انما محصلش ببنا اي مجال للكلام
> وعشان كده قولت مش عارفاه
> ...


*

كنت بمزح (بهزر) ، وعلى فكرة وده سر بقى لو ما طلبتي مني أنا كنت ناوي أطلب منك إنو اشارك معكم بالبرنامج ههه



واثقه فيك يارب قال:




بمناسبة ياحيف صحيح
هي يعني ايه الكلمة دي
بسمع جورج وسوف بيقولها في اغنيته
"وابكي علي الخلان واقول ياحيف ياحيف ياحيف " 
​


أنقر للتوسيع...



حيف يعني يا عيب .. يا أسفي 



واثقه فيك يارب قال:




طيب وليه مايشوفش صورتها
هو مش من حقه يشوف صورتها ويشوف شكل الانسانه اللي بتكلمه دي
او شكل الانسانه اللي ممكن تكون شريكة حياته في يوم من الايام
مش يمكن بعد فتره اعجاب وحب كبيرة اوي عالنت
اما يجي يشوفها ماتعجبهوش شكلا ؟
مش يمكن يكون راسملها صورة في خياله
واما يشوفها يلاقيها حاجه تانيه خالص
ومايقدرش يكمل وعده معاها وكده البنت تدخل في حاله نفسيه سيئة ؟
يعني حضرتك موافق علي مبدأ انها ترتبط من عالنت
ومش موافق انه يشوف صورتها
وايه المشكله ان يشوف صورتها
طالما هي واثقه فيه لدرجه انه ممكن يكون شيرك حياتها في يوم من الايام 
انا مش فهمت ؟
​​​

أنقر للتوسيع...



لا أزعل ، بعد كل هلحكي والشرح وتقولي ما فهمت 

خدي السيناريو التالي: على فرض إنو بعتت صورها ولم يُعجب بها، وبدأ يتهرّب .. وبدأ يتلكك، ماذا ستكون مشاعرها؟ أعتقد أن مشاعر الخوف ستعتريها وخصوصاً أنها سلّمت صورتها لشخص ربما لم يكن جدير. 

لكن اللقاء على أرض الواقع يكون تأثيره أفضل حتى ولو كانت الصورة التي رسمها كل منهما أقل من التوقعات، يعني الخروج معاً ضمن أجواء أو إشراف عائلة الشب والبنت سيكون حماية لها ولمشاعرها ومشاعره. اللقاء الواقعي يعني أن يرى كل منهما الآخر ضمن مجموعة متكاملة من نبرة صوت، تفاعل تعابير وجه، طريقة كلام، تفاعل مع الآخر .... يعني يبقى التقييم في اللقاء وجه لوجه متكامل ولا يقتصر فقط على صورة جامدة أو على شكل لا قيمة له بالمضمون. 

وبعدين طبعاً بحب الرغاية، مش مستعد أجلس أتكلم لوحدي من غير تفاعل معي على نفس الدرجة 




"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:




هشمرلك بئا يا "تيمو"
طيب مكنش الكتاب أوصي بلباس الحشمه..!!

هكمل باقي مشاركتك بعدين واشمر الايدين
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


اللباس شأن مجتمعي بحت، ولكل مقام مقال. ولكن ربط اللباس بالإحترام والأخلاق، فده نابع من كوننا عايشيين في مجتمع إسلامي يهتم بالمظهر على حساب الجوهر والداخل. ​*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (22 يناير 2015)

> اللباس شأن مجتمعي بحت، ولكل مقام مقال. ولكن ربط اللباس بالإحترام والأخلاق، فده نابع من كوننا عايشيين في مجتمع إسلامي يهتم بالمظهر على حساب الجوهر والداخل.


مش أقصد نحكم علي الشخص من اللبس..أقصد فى لباس محتشم وفى لباس غير محتشم..
ومع إحتشام الملبس أو عدم إحتشامه لا يكون هذا بمثابة حُكم علي من يلبسه .
ولا يصح أننا نطلق حُكم علي شخص من خلال مظهره .
ومعاك إن المُجتمع الإسلامي أعدم الجوهر ليحكُم بالمظهر .
لكن أنا بحب لباس الحشمه لأنه فى آحيان كثيره يعكس الشخصيه وإن لم يكن حكم عليها.
هي ليه المرأه تُغطي شعرها عند الصلاه.مع إنها بتكون لوحدها ف مخدعها.!


> ومعها مليون ههه


مُتأكد إنك رآح تلاقي جولييت.!!
ـ ـ ـ
علي فكره..أنا اللي قلت لـ"حبيبة البآبآ" دبسي "تيمو" ومش هيكسفك..علشان تنجز يعني.
لكن مقلتلهاش إنو كان ليك رغبه فى الظهور بالبرنامج.لكن ظهورك أضاف كتير..كفايه نكهة اللبنه والشاي.
ـ ـ ـ​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (22 يناير 2015)

> اللباس شأن مجتمعي بحت، ولكل مقام مقال. ولكن ربط اللباس بالإحترام والأخلاق، فده نابع من كوننا عايشيين في مجتمع إسلامي يهتم بالمظهر على حساب الجوهر والداخل.


مش أقصد نحكم علي الشخص من اللبس..أقصد فى لباس محتشم وفى لباس غير محتشم..
ومع إحتشام الملبس أو عدم إحتشامه لا يكون هذا بمثابة حُكم علي من يلبسه .
ولا يصح أننا نطلق حُكم علي شخص من خلال مظهره .
ومعاك إن المُجتمع الإسلامي أعدم الجوهر ليحكُم بالمظهر .
لكن أنا بحب لباس الحشمه لأنه فى آحيان كثيره يعكس الشخصيه وإن لم يكن حكم عليها.
هي ليه المرأه تُغطي شعرها عند الصلاه.مع إنها بتكون لوحدها ف مخدعها.!


> ومعها مليون ههه


مُتأكد إنك رآح تلاقي جولييت.!!
ـ ـ ـ
علي فكره..أنا اللي قلت لـ"حبيبة البآبآ" دبسي "تيمو" ومش هيكسفك..علشان تنجز يعني.
لكن مقلتلهاش إنو كان ليك رغبه فى الظهور بالبرنامج.لكن ظهورك أضاف كتير..كفايه نكهة اللبنه والشاي.
ـ ـ ـ​


----------



## تيمو (22 يناير 2015)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> مش أقصد نحكم علي الشخص من اللبس..أقصد فى لباس محتشم وفى لباس غير محتشم..
> ومع إحتشام الملبس أو عدم إحتشامه لا يكون هذا بمثابة حُكم علي من يلبسه .
> ولا يصح أننا نطلق حُكم علي شخص من خلال مظهره .
> ومعاك إن المُجتمع الإسلامي أعدم الجوهر ليحكُم بالمظهر .
> ...



المشكلة في تعريف لباس الحشمة فهو يختلف من مجتمع لمجتمع ومن مكان لآخر برضو يختلف ،، يعني معقول لباس السباحة متل العمل؟ أو السهرة متل البيت؟ اللباس مرتبط بالمجتمع الذي نحيا فيه.

تغطية الرأس في الصلاة لا علاقة له بالحشمة، بل كما فسره بولس الرسول فالمرأة تغطي شعرها كدلالة لرفض أن يكون شعرها هو تاجها ومجدها بل الله ولو ما غطت برضو فلن يكون عائق للصلاة ،،

وبعدين أنا عارف انك مدبسني بس كنت منتظر إقرار رسمي منك بذلك لأتخذ أشد الإجراءات


----------



## Desert Rose (22 يناير 2015)

إجاباتك حلوة اوي كالعاده ياتيمو :mus13:

خريستو ، تغطيه الشعر في الصلاة ملهاش علاقة بان الشعر عورة مثلا ، بس الكتاب شرح انها بتغطيه علشان هو تاجها ، فقدام الله لازم نغطي اي تاج او فخر جسدي 
لكن لو صلت من غير ما تغطي شعرها تفتكر الله مش هيسمعلها علشان شعرها حاجة عيب ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 يناير 2015)

*وبعد مااستمتعنا بأستضافه أ.تيمو
جه دوقتي معانا مع شبشوب كديد:heat:

هو للمنتدي هاوي
وللسياسة غاوي
مابيكتبش مواضيع كتير
بس تعليقاته كلها بلاوي :w00t:
مميزاته كتير ودايما مُحب للخير
بس عيبه الوحيد انه زملكاوي**




*
*
جرجس منير
اتفضل من غير رغي كتير
جاوب عالاسئله بضمير*



​


----------



## grges monir (25 يناير 2015)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *الموضوع ده رجالي
> يعني الرجاله هتتسئل
> والستات هتستفرج:smil12:
> وطبعا ممكن  تشمري وتعلقي لو في اجابة معجبتكيش:a82:
> ...


على فكرة موضوعك دة كل سؤال محتاج موضوع منفصل
مينفعش السلق دة


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (25 يناير 2015)

*ويا ترى طلبت تشوف صورة بنت قبل كده على النت ؟



> هى بتيجى حسب الظروف ومستوى العلاقة بين الاتنين وفهمهم لبعض
> ودرجةالثقة


طلبت ولا ما طلبتش يا جرجس يا منير !!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

انتا هتحمرق فى الاجابة ولا احنا بنسلق بيض هههههههههههههههههه

ناولنى الاجابة بسرعة


ولا يهمك يا واثقة انا هنا بدالك هههههههههههه اى خدمة:mus13:


----------



## soul & life (25 يناير 2015)

هههههههههه يلا كل اللى افتكروا نفسهم خلصوا اجابات ومشيوا يرجعوا يوقفوا صف هنا 
الملكة هيلانا هتفتح التحقيق ههههههههه


----------



## aymonded (25 يناير 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> إجاباتك حلوة اوي كالعاده ياتيمو :mus13:
> 
> خريستو ، تغطيه الشعر في الصلاة ملهاش علاقة بان الشعر عورة مثلا ، بس الكتاب شرح انها بتغطيه علشان هو تاجها ، فقدام الله لازم نغطي اي تاج او فخر جسدي
> لكن لو صلت من غير ما تغطي شعرها تفتكر الله مش هيسمعلها علشان شعرها حاجة عيب ؟



طبعاً الحرف يقتل، ولما اتكلم الرسول على موضوع تغطية الرأس، كان بيتكلم على فخر المرأة اليونانية التي كانت تتباهي بجمالها وزينتها، وشعرها كان تاجها الخاص، فالمفروض المرأة تغطي رأسها في الصلاة لكي تظهر أن لها رأس آخر وليس لها فخر إلا بالله وحده تاج جملها الحقيقي، وبالطبيعة الرجل رأس المرأة والمسيح رأس الرجل، وطبعاً ده مش له دعوة بالمساواة أو الأقلية، لأن بكون الرجل رأس المرأة لا يقلل من شانها بالطبع,,,,
أما موضوع العورة لا يوجد بالطبع، وفعلاً لو حدث أنه لم يوجد غطاء للرأس فليس هناك مشكلة، لأن المشكلة ليست في الظاهر بل في القلب الخفي، لأن الله ينظر للقلب أولاً، لأن لو الخارج لا يدل على الداخل فهذا يعتبر رياء الله يرفضه تماماً.... 
​


----------



## aymonded (25 يناير 2015)

soul & life قال:


> هههههههههه يلا كل اللى افتكروا نفسهم خلصوا اجابات ومشيوا يرجعوا يوقفوا صف هنا
> الملكة هيلانا هتفتح التحقيق ههههههههه



يعني المفروض نهرب والا نعمل ايه... ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## soul & life (25 يناير 2015)

ههههههههههه لالا تجمعوا هنا هنبدأ الاسئلة من اول وجديد


----------



## aymonded (25 يناير 2015)

soul & life قال:


> ههههههههههه لالا تجمعوا هنا هنبدأ الاسئلة من اول وجديد



تاني مش خلصنا خلاص وهربنا 
هانبدأ من جديد تاني لوسه
​


----------



## grges monir (25 يناير 2015)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *ويا ترى طلبت تشوف صورة بنت قبل كده على النت ؟
> 
> 
> طلبت ولا ما طلبتش يا جرجس يا منير !!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...


:beee:


----------



## soul & life (25 يناير 2015)

aymonded قال:


> تاني مش خلصنا خلاص وهربنا
> هانبدأ من جديد تاني لوسه
> ​


لاانت يا  استاذ ايمن سماح لانك جاوبت على كل سؤال بضمير وتدقيق 
لكن احنا بنتكلم على اللى كروتوا الاجابات :t39:


----------



## aymonded (25 يناير 2015)

soul & life قال:


> لاانت يا  استاذ ايمن سماح لانك جاوبت على كل سؤال بضمير وتدقيق
> لكن احنا بنتكلم على اللى كروتوا الاجابات :t39:



إذا كان كده معلهشي، فإني أُعلن الموافقة 
هههههههههههههه
​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (25 يناير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> :beee:





هههههههههههههههه كدة كدة 
يعنى بتعترف بالواقعة 
إذن فلنُقيم عليك الحد ... :boxing:
ونسيب واثقة فى اتمام الحكم و لو ايمن حب يزود شوية ماعندناش مانع


----------



## aymonded (25 يناير 2015)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> هههههههههههههههه كدة كدة
> يعنى بتعترف بالواقعة
> إذن فلنُقيم عليك الحد ... :boxing:
> ونسيب واثقة فى اتمام الحكم و لو ايمن حب يزود شوية ماعندناش مانع



طب الحد هايبقى في ميدان المنتدى والا في سطوحه يا ترى 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (25 يناير 2015)

aymonded قال:


> طب الحد هايبقى في ميدان المنتدى والا في سطوحه يا ترى
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ​



متهيألى دة يرجع لمشرف القسم :2:


----------



## geegoo (25 يناير 2015)

أنا شايف الملكة هيلانة معاها حق 
الواحد يقول اللي ليه .. و اللي ليه برضوا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 يناير 2015)

*



*ويا ترى طلبت تشوف صورة بنت قبل كده على النت ؟
 هى بتيجى حسب الظروف ومستوى العلاقة بين الاتنين  وفهمهم لبعض
ودرجةالثقة

أنقر للتوسيع...

ياجرجس افندي
انا كان سؤالي صارح ووضيح
 يووه قصدي واضح وصريح
انا بسألك انت طلبت تشوف صورة بنت قبل كده عالنت
تقولي أه او لا
ايه اللي دخل الظروف والجوابات دلوقتي*










> **وهل ترضى اختك توري صورتها لولد على النت كصداقة محترمة ؟
> الفيس بوك خلى السؤال دة ملهوش محل من الاعراب ههه*


*مش فاهمة يعني ايه
طيب نفرض ان اختك مش من الناس اللي بتحط صور ليها عالفيس اصلا
وحد من اصدقائها طلب يشووف صورة ليها
وجت سألتك توريهالو ولا لا
هتقولها ايه؟
اعربهالنا بقا *





بص بعيداً عن اني مفهمتش ردك عالسؤاليين اللي فوق دول
وبعيداً برضو عن انك زملكاوي
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



بس حقيقي بجد نورررت
وكان شرف ليا انك تكون معانا اصلا

وجاري البحث عن شبشوب اخر 
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 يناير 2015)

soul & life قال:


> لاانت يا  استاذ ايمن سماح لانك جاوبت على كل سؤال بضمير وتدقيق
> لكن احنا بنتكلم على اللى كروتوا الاجابات :t39:


*النبي فكرة مش بطاله يانيفو:t39:*​


AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> هههههههههههههههه كدة كدة
> يعنى بتعترف بالواقعة
> إذن فلنُقيم عليك الحد ... :boxing:
> ونسيب واثقة فى اتمام الحكم و لو ايمن حب يزود شوية ماعندناش مانع


متقلقيش ياملوكة 
جرجس اعترف بغلطه وهيدخل يوضحلنا قصده 
في التو واللحظة:fun_lol:​


geegoo قال:


> أنا شايف الملكة هيلانة معاها حق
> الواحد يقول اللي ليه .. و اللي ليه برضوا


*وشهد اهلاً من شاهدها
لا ياربي دوكها وشهد شاهد من اهلها*





:mus13:​


----------



## grges monir (26 يناير 2015)

مش هاقتبس كلام 
الملكة هيلانة
شكلها كدة ناوية تبقى  من عامة الشعب عشان قربت اشيل منها الملكية ونطبق النظام الجمهمورى
واثقة بقى
زيى مقلت خلصى موضوعك دة واطرحى اسئلتك فى موضوع منفصل
هتلاقى اجابات اعم وادق واشمل
مشرفنا الجميل ايمن
نصيحة متمشيش وراهم هيغرقوك هههههههه


----------



## تيمو (26 يناير 2015)

برشح الزميل geegoo للإجابة ، وبنفس الوقت أطالب بتغيير السؤال من الأخت إلى الزوجة في حالة أن الشخص متزوج ،،،


----------



## geegoo (27 يناير 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]*- **[FONT=&quot]بتكلم بنات ع النت ولا لا؟[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]هنا في المنتدي بس[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]و قليل جدا 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]بصي يا ستي أنا أصلا قليل الكلام في الحياة العادية [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]و أقل كلاما مع البنات في العادي طول عمري[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]لدرجة إني كنت بحقد علي زمايلي اللي بيعرفوا يرغوا مع البنات بالساعات [/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]
*- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وايه حدود علاقتك بيهم؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]من جوايا بحبهم جدا جدا و عندي إعجاب كبير لشخصيات بعينها[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]بس التواصل بيكون في حدود زمالة المنتدي [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]يعني حتي كلمة صداقة مش ينفع تتقال لأن الأصدقاء بيكونوا علي تواصل و عمق أكتر بكتير ...[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

 [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
*[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ويا ترى طلبت تشوف صورة بنت قبل كده على النت ؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]علي أيام ما كان ممكن الطلب ده يكون له معني ما كانش فيه الكلام ده[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أنا كنت في الجامعة لما كان يادوب فيه برامج شات [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]و كده كده كان خُلقي ضيق و بازهق من الشات ده [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

*[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ايه وجهه نظرك في البنات اللي بتكلم ع النت؟[/FONT]*




*[FONT=&quot]

*[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]هل حبيت او اعجبت ببنت من ع النت ؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أيوه .. إعجاب ..[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

*[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]-[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وترضي ان اختك تكلم ولاد ع النت ولا لا؟ وليه؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]السؤال كده واسع أوي [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]يعني ما ينفعش تقولي آه علي كل الكلام أو لأ علي كله[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]من ناحية المبدأ أنا مش عندي مشكلة بس ..[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]عندي أسئلة أساسية لو ملهاش إجابة أنا رافض [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]مين ؟ و ليه ؟ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]*[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]رد فعلك لو لقيت اختك بتكلم ولد ع النت ؟ وليه؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]لو قصدك من ورايا أكيد هازعل لأني مش باعمل حاجة أو باتعامل بطريقة تخليها تخبي علي [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]بصي .. كان من أسعد لحظات حياتي لما بنت أختي اللي في 4 صيدلة دلوقتي كلمتني في التليفون من سنتين كده و حكتلي علي شاب بتكلمه علي الفيس[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]طبعا كانت سعادتي أنها وثقت في خالها إنها تحكيله و إنها قررت تحكي من الأساس لحد علشان تاخد رأيه[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]اللي أنا فاكره إني لا استغربت و لا زعلت من مبدأ كلامها مع حد علي النت .. و كل اللي اتناقشنا فيه هو الموضوع نفسه[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أعتقد ده أقرب موقف لسؤالك بالنسبة لي [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

 *[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وترضي ان اختك تحب واحد من ع النت ؟ وليه؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]لأ .. لأني مش مقتنع إن فيه حب علي النت أساسا [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]إعجاب آه .. لكن حب ؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]كلمة حب دي أساسا أكبر بكتير جدا جدا من النت و اللي فيه[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]حب يعني حياة ... مش شات ...[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]*[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وهل ترضى اختك توري صورتها لولد على النت كصداقة محترمة ؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ايه علاقة الصداقة المحترمة بصورتها ؟؟ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

*[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]تفتكر لية البنت لما بتكلم الولد على النت بتعتبره زى اخواها لكن هو بيفرق بينها وبين اخته ؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]مين قال ان كل البنات بتعتبرهم زي اخواتها [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أو ان كل الولاد بيفرقوا ؟؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]عموما أنا رأيي إن حدود العلاقة بين البنت و الولد .. البنت هي اللي بتحددها مش العكس ..[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]*[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]امتي تقول ع البنت انها مش محترمه؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]لما تبقي مش محترمة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لا بأمانة أنا باطلب من ربنا انه يعطيني الاتضاع و الحكمة اني لا أدين أحد مهما كان .. و شايف ده هيكون أهم حاجة أحققها روحيا ..[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]خلي بالك .. قبل ما أقول علي حد كده[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فأنا في أي غلطة في حياتي مش محترم[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]لأني في كل غلطة أنا مش بحترم اسم المسيح اللي عليا [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]و لا بحترم نفسي اللي غلطت في حقها[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أو مش بحترم الانسان اللي غلطت في حقه[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]يبقي منين ليا الحق أقول علي حد إنه مش محترم ؟؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
*[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ولما تشوف بنت لابسها محترم وماشية في الشارع في حالها واتعاكست هل هتدخل ولا هتقول وانا مالي ؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]بنعمة ربنا هاتدخل [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]مش علشان عامل فيها سبع رجالة[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]بس علشان حاطط عيني علي بناتي في يوم لو أنا مش موجود يلاقوا اللي يقف لهم ..[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]* [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]اتسليت بكام بنت قبل كدة يعنى قلتلها بحبك وانت مكنش بتحبها كنت بتضيع وقت؟؟؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ما حصلش [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]بس الحقيقة باندم علي أي كلمة حب قلتها و أنا صغير [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]لأن كان الحب مالوش سكة يكمل بارتباط رسمي نظرا للظروف [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]و بالتالي أنا تعبت و أكيد هي تعبت [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]و أنا ندمان علي أي ألم سببته لها حتي لو لسبب مش بايدي[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]*[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لو انت روميو تختار مين تبقى جوليت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أوعدك لما أبقي روميو هاقولك [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]*[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ازاى تقدر تحكم على بنت هنا في المنتدي انها محترمه ولا ؟؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]زي ما قلتلك قبل كده بحاول ألا أحكم بهذا ..[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]اللي أقدر أتعامل معاه أوك .. و اللي مش ينفعني طريقته بابعد ..

[FONT=&quot]في النهاية 
.. متش[FONT=&quot]كر ..[/FONT]
و أنا اتشرفت إني شاركت [FONT=&quot]في موضوعك الجميل ده [/FONT][/FONT]
[/FONT]* [/FONT]


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يناير 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]






[FONT="]وهل ترضى اختك توري صورتها لولد على النت كصداقة محترمة ؟[/FONT][/COLOR][/B]
  [B][FONT="]ايه علاقة الصداقة المحترمة بصورتها ؟؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**
[FONT=&quot]يعني [FONT=&quot]تكون صداقتهم مبنية عالاحترام وبقاله[FONT=&quot]م*​* مثلا فتره كبيرة جداا اصدقاء وهو طلب يشوف صورتها بح[FONT=&quot]كم صداقتهم دي
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]المفروض توريهالو ولا لا 
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*[/FONT]


> *[FONT="][FONT="]في النهاية
> .. متش[FONT="]كر ..[/FONT]
> و أنا اتشرفت إني شاركت [FONT="]في موضوعك الجميل ده **[/FONT][/FONT]*[/FONT]


*ده انا اللي متشكرة جدا جدا
واتشرفت جدا جدا جدا
بمشاركة حضرتك معانا
واجاباتك العقلانيه الرائعه
وطبعا كما توقعتهاا
شكرا مره تاني استاذنا
وتعيش وتدبس 

وجاري البحث عن شبشوب اخرر .....
قريبا جدا  
*​[/FONT]


----------



## My Rock (7 مارس 2015)

تم تثبيت الموضوع


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 مارس 2015)

My Rock قال:


> تم تثبيت الموضوع


 *[FONT=&quot] *​​ *[FONT=&quot]100% يازعيم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عشت وشفت موضوع لـ " واثقة " متثبت 
[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (7 مارس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]100% يازعيم *​​ *[FONT=&quot]عشت وشفت موضوع لـ " واثقة " متثبت
> *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT][/QUOT
> سبحان اللة فعلا هههههه





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [/FONT]


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 مارس 2015)

My Rock قال:


> تم تثبيت الموضوع


*شكرا جدا يازعييم علي الثقه دي
فرحتني بجد*:ura1:
*طيب ايه رايك عشان الفرحة تبقي فرحتيين
حضرتك تشارك في الموضوع وتجاوب عالاسئلة
ايوة انا طماعة انا عارفة:smile02
شكرا مرة تاني :t23:
*​


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]100% يازعيم *​​ *[FONT=&quot]عشت وشفت موضوع لـ " واثقة " متثبت
> *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


*وانا عشت وشوفتني متثبتلي موضوع
بعد ماكنت مفكرة نفسي  في المنتدي زي الدبانة اللي في توقيعي بهش ونش :smile02

*


> سبحان اللة فعلا هههههه


*نعم ياجرجس:smile01*​[/FONT]


----------



## Alexander.t (8 مارس 2015)

موضوع حلو ، لو نويتو ستضيفوني تغيرو كلمة بشبوش دي من المقدمه لو متغيرتش مش هوافق :new6:


----------



## girgis2 (30 يناير 2016)

حبيت أشوف الموضوع ومناقشاته خصوصاً إنه مثبت
بس قفلت بسبب شبشوب
تصغير شبشب يعني؟؟
هو ده هزار؟؟


----------



## hisham said (22 يونيو 2016)

عايز الصراحة ولا بنت عمهاااا


----------

